# Deterring cats from c***ping in your garden...How?



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I need some more ideas..

I'm 5.5 months pregnant and well and truly had enough of having to pick up stinking cat c**p from my garden (I do not have a cat these are neighbours / neighbourhood cats).

Bacteria in cat mess can cause birth defects and miscarriage so as someone who chooses not to own a cat I'm waring a tad thin on patience on how else to approach this bar buying myself a powerful water gun! 

We have already spent a lot on the garden to try reduce this issue.

The whole garden is fenced in - The shortest fence being 6 foot. There is additional trellis along the top of the end fence as well as anti climb grippers along the tops of the majority (neighbours keep birds so was done by them). 

We removed a pond which was a local watering hole for the cats 

And removed a kennel which was an easy access point.

We have removed the permanent dog run door as this was allowing the cats a 'safe place' away from Millie which some were jumping into I swear on purpose to aggregate her. 

The lawn is kept short - There's no shrubs or hiding places.

Yet cutting the lawn again this morning I find 2 c**PS 

Is there an inexpensive household solution to this? 

Something which cats will take a disliking to? 

Which won't harm them obviously.

Any ideas gratefully received :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Out of interest, what are the rates of pregnant women contracting toxoplasmosis? Does your husband not pick it up?

Some info here regarding cat deterrents - The RSPB: Advice: Cat deterrents

Keep cats away | Cat deterrent | Cat scarer | Catwatch

Cat Repellant Home Remedies


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I know there are ultra sonic type devices but I think they sound abit cruel TBH. I think water is your best best.
You arent going to hurt a cat if you spray it with hose! Also what about a sprinkler on a timer?? Just leave it on at random times and they might give up!


Or you need more dogs! Cat poop doesnt last 5 minutes in my garden as its a delicacy...apparently!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just looked it up for you, and suggestions are:

1. Grow plants such as rue, geraniums and lavender that repel cats. Grow them sporadically throughout the garden or along the edge.

2. Sprinkle tea leaves from tea bags, orange or lemon peels, chopped onions, crushed garlic, coffee grounds, crushed pepper, cayenne pepper or dog hair round the garden. If one doesn't work with the cats in your garden, try another. Reapply as necessary.

3. Apply 3 or 4 inches of bark mulch, thick wood chips or another bulky mulch around the plants in your garden. You can also use rocks. Cats like to dig, so a mulch that is difficult to dig helps keep cats out. You can also lay chicken wire around the plants and cover it with 1 or 2 inches of mulch -- any type of mulch works over chicken wire.

4. Keep watch over your garden, and when you spot a cat, squirt it with the hose. You can also set up a motion-activated sprinkler. Some cats learn not go near your garden after just a few bouts with water.

From: How to Stop Cats From Pooping in Your Garden or Flowerbeds | eHow

Place pine cones in the soil, cats do not like the feel of those.

Plant a curry plant, some people say curry plants are better then other types to deter cats.

Sprinkle vinegar round the garden


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oops, sorry double post


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Out of interest, what are the rates of pregnant women contracting toxoplasmosis? Does your husband not pick it up?
> 
> Some info here regarding cat deterrents - The RSPB: Advice: Cat deterrents
> 
> ...


Regardless of the exact % of cases re health risk to baby I still want to deterr it from my garden - its an added risk which is enough for me.

I don't smoke or drink or own a cat so naturally don't want it in my garden.

My husband can pick it up yes and usually does but he isn't always home  - I wear gloves whilst gardening and wash my hands of course.

Thank You for the links - I should of said am particularly interested in methods people have experience/ success using.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Nigh on impossible, I'm afraid, and you've done far more than the average person.

My thoughts;-

How sure are you it's a cat? Ie. have you seen it? Or them?

Is it a neighbour's cat? Best case scenario would be it was a stray which you could catch and take to a rescue.

Or could it be a fox?

I thought healthy cats are as clean as they can be and bury their poo, although I know a poorly or older cat will go wherever it can.

You could spend time watching, to see how it (or they) go in and out of your garden. Then you could see if you could do something to put them off - something prickly like holly, perhaps.

Another thougth - if you are sure it is a cat, I wonder if actually having a litter tray in your garden for it would encourage it to go in one place, that you then get someone else to clean. Not ideal, but might stop the randomness of it all.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Just looked it up for you, and suggestions are:
> 
> 1. Grow plants such as rue, geraniums and lavender that repel cats. Grow them sporadically throughout the garden or along the edge.
> 
> ...


Thank You- Tea leaves could be one to try :thumbup1:

Going to google that one a bit more :thumbup1:

Haha Millie would loooooove the sprinkler method


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thank You- Tea leaves could be one to try :thumbup1:
> 
> Going to google that one a bit more :thumbup1:
> 
> Haha Millie would loooooove the sprinkler method


Your welcome, I hope you find something that works. 
Congratulations on being pregnant by the way


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Regardless of the exact % of cases re health risk to baby I still want to deterr it from my garden - its an added risk which is enough for me.
> 
> I don't smoke or drink or own a cat so naturally don't want it in my garden.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know about personal experiences, but that second link I posted has apparently great customer feedback. So it might be an idea to contact them for a first hand review.

I assume all the tips in the links are tried and tested methods.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I know there are ultra sonic type devices but I think they sound abit cruel TBH. I think water is your best best.
> You arent going to hurt a cat if you spray it with hose! Also what about a sprinkler on a timer?? Just leave it on at random times and they might give up!
> 
> Or you need more dogs! Cat poop doesnt last 5 minutes in my garden as its a delicacy...apparently!


I'm not 100% happy with using an ultrasonic one - Not sure on the effect on fogs?

But I would prol consider one in the future - I think its about breaking the habit ie our garden as a available spot.

As our house was derelict / unkept before we bought it frustratingly it was a very popular cat meeting point.

I 'think' there's only 2 causing us the continued problem but I've no idea where they live.

The rest only had to see Millie and never came back


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would be tempted by one of these Contech ScareCrow Motion Activated Animal Deterrent: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors there's worse things than a wet cat .


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I think a couple of random sprinklers would be the best idea. Cats don't like the unpredictability of a casual shower . (Except my daft kitten, of course, who seems to love water . She is an indoor cat by the way, so no annoyed neighbours here .)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, just saw on that second link they sell a Scent Off Scatter Gel too which "_Scent Off cat repellent gel offer a harmless yet effective means of deterring even the most persistent cat fouling and territory marking in particular areas of the garden"_ :thumbsup:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I know citrus is meant to deter cats. We have used it in water to spray the carpet in certain places to stop one of our cats weeing there.

You are doing everything you need to though, wearing gloves etc.

I personally dont wear gloves when doing our litter trays as my eldest cat is 15 so figured I had already been exposed - when tested she didn't have it. So i wonder if its not as common as people think?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

If it is on the lawn, just mow straight over it with a mulching mower on a low cut.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

iam with the sprinklers and ssshhhh...do not tell cat chat!..water guns (type kids have on the beach...)
Maybe bells on the trees and sound making etc...they do not like noise and it scares birds they are after?


My parents have a cat..she is very upset by other cats coming to her garden so they try to discourage the pesky lot without harming their kitty...

(so far best deterrent proved to be Diego, their big dog!)


We also use citronella candles in the garden and at home: citronella oil to protect furniture from our Garfield...


Citronella can be grown too..

Ultrasounds may affect Millie ..and you too..


And ..congratulations...hope your pregnancy will go very well all the way to happy ending...
and Frytka will have a baby brother or sister...

gentle hugs...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

If you know which cats are doing it - can you ask the owners to come and pick it up? I have a cat which thoroughly enjoys patrolling along the fences of the neighbours and I would be more than happy to clear up any potential mess in order to prolong her natural stimuli. I wish the dog owner who lets their pet crap on my front lawn had the same idea. It must be really frustrating so I hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried all sorts when I moved into this house and nothing worked ..

So I redesigned the garden used large gravel , used fine mesh on the fence and then planted ivy.. OH has a water gun for any that attempt entry but that is now a rare thing..

Of course it cost thousands and it isnt a very child or dog friendly garden but I can now sit outside/open my french doors without the stench of other peoples pets making me heave my guts...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Save all your teabags, when you've got a good amount, steep them in hot water, and add a few drops of olbas oil. Scatter them round your garden, cats hate the smell.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Honestly, found the only thing is to pave the entire garden, cover all open soil and gravel. 

I have a water pistol on hand and I don't mind letting Diz give them a scare (on lead), most get the message and realise our garden is a no-go, but there are always some loony ones who are fearless. 

You raise a serious point, dog owners are frequently reminded about the risks on toxoplasmosis, it seems cat owners do not know/care that their little darlings carry it too (and all to often straight into kiddies' sandpits!). 

I do hope you find a solution xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe move somewhere where responsible owners keep their cats contained 



Muze said:


> Honestly, found the only thing is to pave the entire garden, cover all open soil and gravel.


Wow, that's a dramatic solution. So sad the lengths people need to go to for others pets.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Satori said:


> If it is on the lawn, just mow straight over it with a mulching mower on a low cut.


Oh my word there's no way I would do that 

I have a Flymo so I wipe the grass off it after its used before its put away - Can't be doing with cat poo purposely spun around under it or spread over the lawn


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> iam with the sprinklers and ssshhhh...do not tell cat chat!..water guns (type kids have on the beach...)
> Maybe bells on the trees and sound making etc...they do not like noise and it scares birds they are after?
> 
> My parents have a cat..she is very upset by other cats coming to her garden so they try to discourage the pesky lot without harming their kitty...
> ...


Thank You Cheeky - Frytka will not know what's hit her :crazy: Bless :001_rolleyes:

Hmmm that's a good idea about noise - Maybe I should invest in a wind chime **My turn to annoy the neighbours** 

Ohhh interesting re growing citronella - I'll look into that.

It only happening at the end of the garden now so we are getting there - Just want the confident one / ones to loose there confidence at the bottom of the garden


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's so madding when YOU have to spend money to keep SOMEONE elses pet from using your garden as a loo. :mad5:

Not saying anything else don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Laurac said:


> If you know which cats are doing it - can you ask the owners to come and pick it up? I have a cat which thoroughly enjoys patrolling along the fences of the neighbours and I would be more than happy to clear up any potential mess in order to prolong her natural stimuli. I wish the dog owner who lets their pet crap on my front lawn had the same idea. It must be really frustrating so I hope you can get it sorted.


Ive no idea where they live ...

Our road goes in a loop - We are in the 'centre' of the loop so approximately 40 gardens all backing on to each other with out having to go near a road.

Tempted to leave our IP camera on the garden though so I can see if I can at least witness the culprit. That would be a start.

You sound like a very sensible understanding cat owner 

Hmmm dog owners are a tadlike that here. I avoid the local parks as there so much poop it must be a breeding ground for dog infections / moms etc 

Some people just have no morals


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

dorrit said:


> I tried all sorts when I moved into this house and nothing worked ..
> 
> So I redesigned the garden used large gravel , used fine mesh on the fence and then planted ivy.. OH has a water gun for any that attempt entry but that is now a rare thing..
> 
> Of course it cost thousands and it isnt a very child or dog friendly garden but I can now sit outside/open my french doors without the stench of other peoples pets making me heave my guts...


Your garden is beautiful 

Love the rustic bike.

Would love to but the lawn is all about Millie.....  although we have ripped every other living thing out so we have a blank canvas - Looks like I just need to be really picky with what we plant.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Muze said:


> Honestly, found the only thing is to pave the entire garden, cover all open soil and gravel.
> 
> I have a water pistol on hand and I don't mind letting Diz give them a scare (on lead), most get the message and realise our garden is a no-go, but there are always some loony ones who are fearless.
> 
> ...


Your more 'responsible' than me - Millie wasn't on lead when we went through our initial 2 weeks of 'theres another cat in the garden' 'let the dog out'. 

Of course we made sure the cat was far enough away or on our fence but the scare was enough for most of them 

Most of them lol....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Maybe move somewhere where responsible owners keep their cats contained
> 
> Wow, that's a dramatic solution. So sad the lengths people need to go to for others pets.


Not an option lol 

Just rewired the whole house, new boiler and heating system. And everything redone Including bathroom and kitchen. 

I'm confident with some of the ideas on this thread we can have this sorted in the next fortnight- Lots of ideas I haven't tried yet


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Honestly feel for you. Where we lived before we could not really let bud in the garden and cats used that as a loo. He was barking at them when he was out there and we kept getting complaints. For the neighbours whose backyards surrounded ours we were the only ones with a dog. They all had cats.

One neighbour had six cats and we were constantly cleaning. Now we've got a much better place and bud is out there all the time. Except for a few ferals they pretty much keep out of here.

He is available for hire.... And will even put on his superman outfit 

No real answer cos we moved, but water spray did not work for us, the cat repellents did not work either. My Mil has cats and uses cat spikes on top of the fence. But I don't know much about cats and whether they are dangerous etc. it does keep her cats in her garden though.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Satori said:


> If it is on the lawn, just mow straight over it with a mulching mower on a low cut.


*Makes a helluva mess!*



Milliepoochie said:


> Oh my word there's no way I would do that
> 
> I have a Flymo so I wipe the grass off it after its used before its put away - Can't be doing with cat poo purposely spun around under it or spread over the lawn


*Oh!...the poo?...I thought they meant mow the cat! *


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Do you think these deterrents if I were to put them on the boundaries of my garden, do you think it would keep the cats in my garden and not leave it? As we have a shared pathway between our neighbour gardens and our neighbours have no gates etc and it is not feasible for the cats to stay indoors (due to the dogs and a very very small space).


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

iv'e always had cats and when iv'e been pregnant iv'e always dealt with cat poo i personally think its a load of crap that it causes problems while pregnant iv'e had 4 kids and none of my kids have had any problems .

i have other cats poo on my lawn my cats used to but when i seen them do it i used to just psshhhhh at them and after a bit they got the picture not to crap on my lawn do it in the bushes now they do .


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to cat owners but as dog owners we often get told off for dog mess, not once, ever has a cat owner ever ever offered to me to clean up the mess. I spoke to our old neighbours about it, and was told... Oh that's how cats are, you may want to pick it up it can't be very pleasant...

I kid you not the above was the response.. And silly me I was so shocked when told that I did not say anything.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I do find it rather sad that people are willing to allow their dogs to scare the cats. I wonder if you'd be ok with me 'just allowing' my DA to run at yours...just to scare it off from approaching us any further, you know


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We never found praying with water worked -the cats just come back when there are no humans. They are opportunist after all.

so only permanent 24/7 deterrents would put them off.

Why not get the camera out, to see how they are accessing your garden (I know you've got high fences already).

Then you'll know which bits to reinforce more.

Are there any overhanging trees they could walk along? gates they can squeeze under?


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry but am I missing something here ? You are concerned about the effects that cat poo may have on you un born childs health and well being but you have dogs that poo. Dog excrement is a possible health hazard and I am assuming you have to have contact with it when you clean up after them.

Just asking that's all.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

stargren said:


> iv'e always had cats and when iv'e been pregnant iv'e always dealt with cat poo i personally think its a load of crap that it causes problems while pregnant iv'e had 4 kids and none of my kids have had any problems .
> 
> i have other cats poo on my lawn my cats used to but when i seen them do it i used to just psshhhhh at them and after a bit they got the picture not to crap on my lawn do it in the bushes now they do .


Congratulations to you 

There's people who drink and take drugs throughout their pregnancy - Their choice and yep maybe their kids will come out fine.

You choose to keep cats and to handle cat c**p 

I choose to not have cats and do not want to handle cat c**p irrespective of being pregnant or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

Summersky said:


> We never found praying with water worked


Did you use holy water or regular tap water? I think it might make a difference. But then I dont know.... God might be pretty busy with other stuff to worry about cat poo in your garden  :lol:

Seriously though, I dont get why dog owners have to be responsible for where their dogs go to the bathroom but cat owners dont.

As for picking up dog poo vs. cat poo, and the potential hazards. Heres the deal. I know what my dog eats, I know what my dog has been vaccinated against, I know my dogs health. I do not know what some random cat pooping in my yard may or may not be carrying. Not the same thing.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

witchyone said:


> Sorry but am I missing something here ? You are concerned about the effects that cat poo may have on you un born childs health and well being but you have dogs that poo. Dog excrement is a possible health hazard and I am assuming you have to have contact with it when you clean up after them.
> 
> Just asking that's all.


My dog is healthy, regularly worm counted and I know what my dog eats.

But I don't understand why I am having to defend myself here?

I choose to own a dog and choose to not own a cat.

Cats are the primary host of toxoplasmosis from I believe eating / being in contact with infected rodents not dogs - That along with not wanting my garden stinking of c**p is enough of a reason for me to want to resolve this surly?

Sorry abit baffled by some of these posts.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

Milliepoochie said:


> Congratulations to you
> 
> There's people who drink and take drugs throughout their pregnancy - Their choice and yep maybe their kids will come out fine.
> 
> ...


thanks for congratulating me on post !

You choose to keep cats and to handle cat c**p what the point in writing this 

at the bottom of my post do what i do to my cat's and just pishhh sound them out the garden if and when u see them it's worked for me its not cruel and its not nasty .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Summersky said:


> We never found praying with water worked -the cats just come back when there are no humans. They are opportunist after all.
> 
> so only permanent 24/7 deterrents would put them off.
> 
> ...


That's the thing I'm not here 24/7 with my water gun hey but when I'm on my mat leave 

I'm going to leave the camera pointing out the bedroom window to try see any access points we have missed.

The garden is completely small dog proof thus cat proof in terms of under gate access etc unfortunately.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

also how do u know your dogs not ate cat crap out the garden ? as some dogs do ?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I do find it rather sad that people are willing to allow their dogs to scare the cats. I wonder if you'd be ok with me 'just allowing' my DA to run at yours...just to scare it off from approaching us any further, you know


Millie wouldn't approach an on lead dog and if someone let their da dog run at Millie then Millie would be the least of their worries.

When Millie has approached a cat in the garden the cat is on our fence / on the dog kennel ie she wouldn't ever have 'got it' and she wouldn't hurt one anyway. Plus the fences were plenty low enough for the cats to jump out.

We had about 6-7 cats visiting the garden a day in the first week (House previously derelict and garden extremely overgrown with pond which was the local drinking hole). So for the first week/ two yes if I saw a cat on the kennel roof / by the pond then Millie was let out.

The majority of cats got the idea once they knew a dog lived here - Its not a method I was 100% happy with but in the most part its worked.

I would not let her do this now as the fences have been on purposely made hard for cats to jump up to so that would be cruel.

Today I have the patio open for Millie to potter in / out - If someone lets there cats roam free there is every chance they could unexpectedly end up in a garden with a dog in - It is a risk that the owner I presume has I would guess made a judgement call on in terms of benefit to the cat vs risk but I'm not keeping Millie in from her secure garden because of it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I appreciate that the owners of roaming cats have no control over where they poop, but that's small consolation to those of us who choose not to own a cat.

I used to have a cat regularly coming onto my garden and pooping. If Leah, our Staffy, saw the poop before I did, she would scoff it and every single time, it made her ill. Two days of vomiting and diarrahea. Leah always ignored cats, but Rosie hates them.

When the cat appeared on my garden one day, I waited until it was close to the fence and let Rosie out. I knew the cat could reach the fence before Rosie got to it.

I wasn't out to hurt the cat, just to give it a scare. Rosie flew after it at breakneck speed and it did have to run to jump the fence.

It never came back after that.

I didn't like having to resort to such a thing, but I couldn't allow it to go on, with Leah being ill, time and time again.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Theres another thread on here about dog pooh and not picking it up and I must admit the cat pooh in my garden and my tubs is no joke,I even tried putting down gravel to cover the borders but they loved it and just pooh'd on top of it,I really dont think you can make your garden cat proof :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, at least you have some ideas and tips to give a try now Millipoochie. It's just a shame when these threads end up turning into a cat bashing free for all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, at least you have some ideas and tips to give a try now Millipoochie. It's just a shame when these threads end up turning into a cat bashing free for all.


I love cats, what I dont love is the attitude of many cat OWNERS.

These threads always surprise me. If my dog was wandering the neighborhood pooping in peoples gardens, not one person would shrug it off. Yet here a cat is doing the same thing, and a few posters seem to think its no big deal and that Milliepoochie is overdramatizing the situation. Uh...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, at least you have some ideas and tips to give a try now Millipoochie. It's just a shame when these threads end up turning into a cat bashing free for all.


Sorry but I really don't see how they have?

I can't see any post on this thread where anyone has been unnecessarily rude about cats as pets or responsible cat owners.

Can we not have a discussion about 'kind' ways of keeping cats off property without some taking offence? Surely lots of cat owners like to keep other cats off their property too?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the bother you're having with cats 

If you were closer I'd say borrow Rupert for a week


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, at least you have some ideas and tips to give a try now Millipoochie. It's just a shame when these threads end up turning into a cat bashing free for all.


I haven't noticed a cat bashing free for all.

Like me, other posters have a problem with the poop, not the cat itself.

I have never owned a cat, but I certainly don't dislike them.

The cat poop is a problem though.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I have this problem & TBH the most of them stay out now Angel has Chased them off - I NEVER used to open the door knowing there was a cat there but she would chase them if i didnt see them - We also have an open door in nice weather policy & I refuse to close it coz if neighbours cats 

We now have another problem - keeping HEDGEHOGS out !! 4x this week alone we have had 2 of them in the garden (which is PITCH black at night) & I cant check every inch of it before letting Angel out for her evening pee & she doesnt half bark at them  - she doesnt try to hurt them but she goes ballistic  


GOOD LUCK with the Cats & the baby


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Donut76 said:


> I have this problem & TBH the most of them stay out now Angel has Chased them off - I NEVER used to open the door knowing there was a cat there but she would chase them if i didnt see them - We also have an open door in nice weather policy & I refuse to close it coz if neighbours cats
> 
> We now have another problem - keeping HEDGEHOGS out !! 4x this week alone we have had 2 of them in the garden (which is PITCH black at night) & I cant check every inch of it before letting Angel out for her evening pee & she doesnt half bark at them  - she doesnt try to hurt them but she goes ballistic
> 
> GOOD LUCK with the Cats & the baby


I like hedgehogs.. Can I have them?


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think it's unreasonable to be annoyed about other peoples cats pooing in your garden - its one thing cleaning up after your own pets but I don't want to be dealing with other peoples! and I'm saying that as a cat owner! I bought a cat repellent powder from homebase that is safe for animals, cats just don't like the smell. it stopped a neighbouring cat from digging up my window boxes!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Just looked it up for you, and suggestions are:
> 
> 1. Grow plants such as rue, geraniums and lavender that repel cats. Grow them sporadically throughout the garden or along the edge.
> *Check lists to be sure none are poisonous to your dog.*
> ...


I have tried most of these, except the ones not good for my dogs, plus a few more. One cat even comes in my house,and sprays up my doors, one time when there where FOUR dogs inside! Thankfully all our dogs have been raised around various cats and will not give chase. Sorry the only thing that seems to be working is a watchful eye and a good aim with a water pistol.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> I like hedgehogs.. Can I have them?


These are so cute - I want to get into the garden tonight with my camera (without Angel) to try to night film them - ill sit on the trampoline if i have to 

One is about the size of the circle of your fingers touching each other (if you have small hands lol) - the other looks like a small football - its HUGE - i didnt know hedgehogs grew that size & i have no idea how that gets in as my fence only has a 3-4 finger space gap between slats !!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I do find it rather sad that people are willing to allow their dogs to scare the cats. I wonder if you'd be ok with me 'just allowing' my DA to run at yours...just to scare it off from approaching us any further, you know


On my property then yes I think it's ok. Don't you think it sad that we could not use our own backyard because of other peoples pets?

Thankfully a non issue now, since most neighbours where we live now have dogs and the only one who does not adores the budster


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Donut76 said:


> These are so cute - I want to get into the garden tonight with my camera (without Angel) to try to night film them - ill sit on the trampoline if i have to
> 
> One is about the size of the circle of your fingers touching each other (if you have small hands lol) - the other looks like a small football - its HUGE - i didnt know hedgehogs grew that size & i have no idea how that gets in as my fence only has a 3-4 finger space gap between slats !!


The lady that sold us the chins has Pygmy hedgehogs. Very very cute. I'd love to have a pig though. But oh said no way....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I do find it rather sad that people are willing to allow their dogs to scare the cats. I wonder if you'd be ok with me 'just allowing' my DA to run at yours...just to scare it off from approaching us any further, you know


Well, what's the alternative to our dogs scaring the cats?

I have spent a small fortune in fencing my very big garden, to be certain that Rosie can't get out or onto either of my neighbours' gardens.

If a cat persists in coming over the fence onto my garden, I'm not going to shut my doors and keep Rosie inside.

If you allowed your DA dog to run at mine to scare her off in the park, no, I wouldn't be happy. However, if my dog were on your garden uninvited, then I wouldn't blame you or your dog at all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If a cat comes in our garden and Dillon wants to chase it why should I stop him or why shouldn't I send him out to chase one, it's his garden and the chance of him catching it is ZERO anyway, so no harm done the the cat.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sweety said:


> Well, what's the alternative to our dogs scaring the cats?
> 
> I have spent a small fortune in fencing my very big garden, to be certain that Rosie can't get out or onto either of my neighbours' gardens.
> 
> ...


Quite a few alternatives were posted here.

Don't get me wrong, I have dogs who bark at cats in the garden. But I wouldn't dream of sending them out there purposely to chase/scare. It's all well and good saying the cat is safe/can climb the fence or something, but I wouldn't want to take that risk of it one day not being able to get away quickly enough and putting either the cat and my dog itself in harms way.

The one and only time my Tyler chased a cat was during a walk . Cat legged it to a nearby gate, jumped but missed and ended up falling back down in it's panic, smack bang in front of my Ty when it was then forced to stand it's ground. My heart was in my mouth! But thankfully no harm done. The cat managed to squeeze it's way between the gate in the end.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

stargren said:


> iv'e always had cats and when iv'e been pregnant iv'e always dealt with cat poo i personally think its a load of crap that it causes problems while pregnant iv'e had 4 kids and none of my kids have had any problems .
> 
> i have other cats poo on my lawn my cats used to but when i seen them do it i used to just psshhhhh at them and after a bit they got the picture not to crap on my lawn do it in the bushes now they do .





stargren said:


> thanks for congratulating me on post !
> 
> You choose to keep cats and to handle cat c**p what the point in writing this
> 
> at the bottom of my post do what i do to my cat's and just pishhh sound them out the garden if and when u see them it's worked for me its not cruel and its not nasty .


I was congratulation you in the fact on your earlier post you have essentially said I am over reacting as you handled it throughout your pregnancy so it must be fine. 

The point in me replying saying that you choose to keep cats is very relavent I think.

You have chosen to keep cats as pets.

You have chosen and made a concious decision to continue to handle cat poop throughout your pregnancy.

That's is completely YOUR decision but doesn't make it 'aload of crap it causing problems in pregnancy' or any more acceptable that a non cat owner is having to clean up after someone else's pet.



stargren said:


> also how do u know your dogs not ate cat crap out the garden ? as some dogs do ?


 Because not that its in any way related to this thread my dog doesn't eat c**p.......

And as previously mentioned I know what my dog eats and that she is healthy.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> If a cat comes in our garden and Dillon wants to chase it why should I stop him or why shouldn't I send him out to chase one, it's his garden and the chance of him catching it is ZERO anyway, so no harm done the the cat.


Personally that isn't a behaviour I want to encourage in my dogs. If it happens by accident then fair enough - I'm not going to go out and check the garden for cats before I let mine out. But "sending them out to chase one", absolutely not. That isn't because of the cat but because it encourages chasing generally, which might backfire in other situations. For example, I can't verbally scold my dog on one hand for lunging at cats on the lead but then actively encourage her to chase at other times - talk about conflicting signals!

There is always a chance a dog could catch a cat within a confined space such as a garden. On one of the breed specific pages I'm on, a week or so ago a members dogs caught a pregnant cat in the garden and killed it. Not the dogs fault but that doesn't make it easier for the dogs owners as it isn't a nice thing to deal with.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank You to everyone who has given some helpful ideas - Given me much food for thought and some I hadn't thought of.

As mentioned we are in a much better situation than 2-3 months ago (We had a slug infestation then to ) so hopefully a couple more deterrants and can get this sorted 

Kind of wish I'd never mentioned the pregnant thing though...

But I would feel equally as strongly about solving this problem whether I was pregnant or not.

Woman on a mission now :001_smile:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thank You to everyone who has given some helpful ideas - Given me much food for thought and some I hadn't thought of.
> 
> As mentioned we are in a much better situation than 2-3 months ago (We had a slug infestation then to ) so hopefully a couple more deterrants and can get this sorted
> 
> ...


You had every right to mention your pregnancy and, congratulations by the way. 

The point is there may or may not be a risk to an unborn child through the handling of cat poop, but you choose not to take the risk and that should absolutely be your right.

It isn't fair that anyone should be forced to regularly clean up behind a cat that doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I am a bad owner, as my dogs will bark at cats, and chase them off if they are anywhere near by, and if they are on my land, so be it. There are some farm cats about, and a pet cat two doors down, all of them hunt and kill birds regularly, and I do sometimes find cat [email protected] in my garden, which annoys me as I'd never inflict my dogs' [email protected] on others in their own garden. My eldest two can't abide cats, and that stems from two cats that tormented them as youngsters, and were vile creatures, no apologies, because I had to physically remove one from Indie's head when it made an unprovoked attack on her, she was doing absolutely nothing when the bl**dy thing had a go. Tau really does not tolerate them at all and is very clear in her signals to tell them to b*gga off. 

*If* by any chance an unwell cat had made it into my garden, fair enough, that's an entirely different matter, but a cat that frequents the garden and is fit enough to jump over the wall into the garden, is fit enough to jump out. I'm looking forward to getting a trellis fence top to the walls, I'm hoping it will deter cats, and make it safer for my dogs as they then won't be able to chase out of the garden, which is a worry!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a dog flap out to the garden. 
I have never seen a cat in our garden in the 15 years I`ve lived here.......
Cats aren`t as thick as they would have you believe.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

I cannot believe what I am reading on a PET FORUM.

*walks off totally gutted*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I cannot believe what I am reading on a PET FORUM.
> 
> *walks off totally gutted*


*
Why?...Because some pet owners object to other pet owners letting their animals crap on their property?
I have also had the pleasure of disposing of the bodies of four of my birds that have died panicking when stalked by my neighbours cats.I will do whatever I can to keep them out of my garden.*


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I cannot believe what I am reading on a PET FORUM.
> 
> *walks off totally gutted*


I dont have an issue with cats, but yes my Bud keeps them out of the garden, by barking at them and by marking. He has exposure to other cats, so although he will bark at them, I have confidence that he would not bite them. In fact our old walker had one, that Bud absolutely adores.

What I have an issue with is owners not taking responsibility for their pets.

If, I had one, and one of my neighbours told me it was consistently crapping in their garden. I would be over there every weekend to clean it up, and yes I know its difficult to keep them out from where they want to go to. But thats me. I'm not one to walk off "totally gutted" and ignore my pets making a nuisance of themselves.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I've chosen for my new kitten to be indoors all her life, partly for her own safety, and also out of consideration for others. I love all creatures - can't even kill spiders or slugs , but I would not expect to have to clear up after someone else's dog, so why should they have to clear up after my cat?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

A workmate of my brothers had success with orange peel but you need a lot & have to keep renewing it (he collected peel every day from all his workmates).

I read the other day about spraying Deep Heat onto used tea bags as cats don't like the smell but haven't tried it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My dogs have never chased cats out of the garden or barked at them. I used to have two cats. Quite simply the cats choose not to come anywhere near. Probably because they're aware I have three hooligans running about in the garden most of the day. My neighbours either side get cats wandering in but I never ever do. Never seen one in the back garden ever and whilst they toilet in my neighbour's front garden they don't in ours. My dogs obviously send out anti cat pheromones or something.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> I dont have an issue with cats, but yes my Bud keeps them out of the garden, by barking at them and by marking. He has exposure to other cats, so although he will bark at them, I have confidence that he would not bite them. In fact our old walker had one, that Bud absolutely adores.
> 
> What I have an issue with is owners not taking responsibility for their pets.
> 
> If, I had one, and one of my neighbours told me it was consistently crapping in their garden. I would be over there every weekend to clean it up, and yes I know its difficult to keep them out from where they want to go to. But thats me. I'm not one to walk off "totally gutted" and ignore my pets making a nuisance of themselves.


You make a few incorrect assumptions there.... I have an indoor cat, so he doesn't poo in anyone's garden   But a neighbour a few doors down has three outdoor cats who were using my garden as their toilet. I managed to deter them from doing so by the orange peel method other members have mentioned. I did tell the lady I was having to clean cat poo from garden on almost a daily basis, and it was her three cats as I used to catch them sometimes. She made no apology but made me feel unneighbourly for mentioning it, the cheek. I still find this whole thread unsavoury considering the type of forum we are on. Cat hating thread when we are all supposed to be responsible animal lovers. People thinking it is okay to encourage dogs to "see off" cats, actually encouraging this in their dogs and proud. Gutting! And I didn't "walk off" the thread it was late on and I needed to get some sleep.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Orange peel, or lemon and lime, infact any citrus peel. Get everyone you know to save it for you, as you do need to change it regularly. Also you could try putting citrus oil along the fence. Am sure millie is clever enough not to eat it. Or borrow dex for a bit, used to see 3 cats in our garden daily until the first time he was here not seen them in it since, but I did chop down the hedge they could get through and put up a 6ft fence plus trellis instead! Hes never seen a cat in our garden but am guessing his gobbyness is enough for the cats to stay away.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You make a few incorrect assumptions there.... I have an indoor cat, so he doesn't poo in anyone's garden   But a neighbour a few doors down has three outdoor cats who were using my garden as their toilet. I managed to deter them from doing so by the orange peel method other members have mentioned. I did tell the lady I was having to clean cat poo from garden on almost a daily basis, and it was her three cats as I used to catch them sometimes. She made no apology but made me feel unneighbourly for mentioning it, the cheek. I still find this whole thread unsavoury considering the type of forum we are on. Cat hating thread when we are all supposed to be responsible animal lovers. People thinking it is okay to encourage dogs to "see off" cats, actually encouraging this in their dogs and proud. Gutting! And I didn't "walk off" the thread it was late on and I needed to get some sleep.


I dont see this as a cat hating thread though. A poo hating thread maybe?

Also to be clear - I was not having a go at your cat - once again it was at owners who allow their animals to act as a nuisance and see it as being ok. And like you say - you were made to feel unneighbourly = be honest did that not tick you off??? So apologies if you felt you got the wrong end of the stick.

I also dont see anyone encouraging their dogs to chase off cats. But yes my boy will bark at them and no I wont reprimand him for doing that. When the fence was down with next door, and their dog kept coming into our backyard, to poo. We had to keep ours indoors and he barked at that dog too. We asked them to pick up - and they did not either. So its not limited to cats.

Now I just need to find out who owns the pigeons who keep messing on my car :001_tt2: No matter where I park they mess on mine, changing spots with my husband did not help. Park in the street, under the carport, next doors drive.. and they still hit bullseye.. 

PS you did say in your post *walks off totally gutted*


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> I dont see this as a cat hating thread though. A poo hating thread maybe?
> 
> Also to be clear - I was not having a go at your cat - once again it was at owners who allow their animals to act as a nuisance and see it as being ok. And like you say - you were made to feel unneighbourly = be honest did that not tick you off??? So apologies if you felt you got the wrong end of the stick.
> 
> ...


I am united with you all on the "other peoples cat poo in the garden" issue, and share the same frustration and disgust. It is the methods of using dogs to scare them that I am objecting to, and any other cruel methods. And the general feeling of hate towards cats here, I saw another thread that was locked the day I joined about cats killing wildlife.

Orange peel (or any cirtus peel) WORKS to deter cats, though it will need replacing every couple of days to keep the citrus smell strong and fresh. Keep putting it in the areas the cat favours to poo. The cats will then in all probability poo somewhere you haven't placed the peel at. You then start putting the orange peel there also, and so the process continues. It takes a bit of patience, and perseverance. But hey presto, in a couple of weeks the cats will give up and find somewhere else to poo, that is less hassle 

Side note, it seems this forum is more dog friendly, and vilifies the cat


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I am united with you all on the "other peoples cat poo in the garden" issue, and share the same frustration and disgust. It is the methods of using dogs to scare them that I am objecting to, and any other cruel methods. And the general feeling of hate towards cats here, I saw another thread that was locked the day I joined about cats killing wildlife.
> 
> Orange peel (or any cirtus peel) WORKS to deter cats, though it will need replacing every couple of days to keep the citrus smell strong and fresh. Keep putting it in the areas the cat favours to poo. The cats will then in all probability poo somewhere you haven't placed the peel at. You then start putting the orange peel there also, and so the process continues. It takes a bit of patience, and perseverance. But hey presto, in a couple of weeks the cats will give up and find somewhere else to poo, that is less hassle
> 
> Side note, it seems this forum is more dog friendly, and vilifies the cat


This forum condemns irresponsible OWNERS. Not pets.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I am united with you all on the "other peoples cat poo in the garden" issue, and share the same frustration and disgust. It is the methods of using dogs to scare them that I am objecting to, and any other cruel methods. And the general feeling of hate towards cats here, I saw another thread that was locked the day I joined about cats killing wildlife.
> 
> Orange peel (or any cirtus peel) WORKS to deter cats, though it will need replacing every couple of days to keep the citrus smell strong and fresh. Keep putting it in the areas the cat favours to poo. The cats will then in all probability poo somewhere you haven't placed the peel at. You then start putting the orange peel there also, and so the process continues. It takes a bit of patience, and perseverance. But hey presto, in a couple of weeks the cats will give up and find somewhere else to poo, that is less hassle
> 
> Side note, it seems this forum is more dog friendly, and vilifies the cat


Not particularly true, I have *looked after* semi feral cats in the past, in a different country. None of my dogs would do anything to a cat in any case, but I won't stop them from barking at them to deter them, I don't see why that's wrong, it's not as if free ranging cats don't cause havoc with the wildlife killing and playing with animals and birds, yet many think that's natural and ok. Dogs don't like trespassers on their home patch, mine will bark at pigeons as well!

I have come across vile examples of dogs, as well as cats, quite rare, but the cats that used to tease my two, and attack them, were just not nice characters. They not only attacked dogs and cats, but were known to attack humans, including children, yet they were free to roam and go about their business. If I let my dogs do the same and have a go at everything passing, no doubt I'd be taken to court and ordered to keep them under control, which is only right.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

I have heard it all now, cats attack humans and are generally all round bad characters, so deserve what they get, wow!

People will always try to justify bad behaviour, I guess.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I have heard it all now, cats attack humans and are generally all round bad characters, so deserve what they get, wow!
> 
> People will always try to justify bad behaviour, I guess.


People are fed up with cats causing serious problems and owners just turnign a blind eye :cursing:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I am united with you all on the "other peoples cat poo in the garden" issue, and share the same frustration and disgust. It is the methods of using dogs to scare them that I am objecting to, and any other cruel methods. And the general feeling of hate towards cats here, I saw another thread that was locked the day I joined about cats killing wildlife.
> 
> Orange peel (or any cirtus peel) WORKS to deter cats, though it will need replacing every couple of days to keep the citrus smell strong and fresh. Keep putting it in the areas the cat favours to poo. The cats will then in all probability poo somewhere you haven't placed the peel at. You then start putting the orange peel there also, and so the process continues. It takes a bit of patience, and perseverance. But hey presto, in a couple of weeks the cats will give up and find somewhere else to poo, that is less hassle
> 
> Side note, it seems this forum is more dog friendly, and vilifies the cat


No, this forum does not "vilify" cats.

I have never harmed a cat in my life and I never would.

However, when I had a serious problem with our old Staffy Girl, I had to do something to deter the cats once and for all.

I could not have put down citrus peel or even teabags, Leah would have eaten them.

Rosie chased the cat, it ran and jumped onto the fence and never came back.

The cat was not harmed and the problem was solved. I didn't like seeing Rosie chasing it, but Leah had to be my first concern, not a cat belonging to someone else that preferred to poop in my garden.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

Muze said:


> People are fed up with cats causing serious problems and owners just turnign a blind eye :cursing:


How are the owner's turning a blind eye to cats crapping


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I have heard it all now, cats attack humans and are generally all round bad characters, so deserve what they get, wow!
> 
> People will always try to justify bad behaviour, I guess.


Take a chill pill, even the owners couldn't stand these cats, and realised their behaviour was *wrong*, but they weren't willing to keep them as indoor cats, as they didn't have the set up, and didn't want to. So despite knowing their cats attacked people, and other animals, and killed wildlife, they let them roam. So why is it wrong for my dogs, if a cat that is a nasty piece of work comes trotting across their turf, to chase them off? Do you think the cat is really that bothered, or just tootles off back to somewhere *safe* where they just carry on with their life as normal.

Do cats chase cats? Yes they do. Are cats scared of some vehicles? Yes they are. Does that mean we should all keep cats on leads and not drive, don't be daft.



stargren said:


> How are the owner's turning a blind eye to cats crapping


Plenty of cat owners I've come across couldn't give two hoots where their cats [email protected] Both myself and neighbours have problems, hence me sharing my bottle of olbas oil with my neighbours who are in their 80's, still work part time, and grow some of their own food, which they would prefer didn't have cat [email protected] in their potato patch.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

tbf cats can crap where they like there is no law to say where a cat can crap there will never be a law to say if your cat craps to go pick it up that would be impossible ! 
if people have got such a big problem why don't they get petition drawn up and see if that get them any where .

would they moan if there veg or garden was getting splattered with bird crap ??

people have gone a bit far in this thread about the things they would do to cat's and i for one am not happy with what most people are saying .if i seen some one causing harm to my cat crapping or not i would pole volt the fence and bish slap them !


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stargren said:


> tbf cats can crap where they like there is no law to say where a cat can crap there will never be a law to say if your cat craps to go pick it up that would be impossible !
> if people have got such a big problem why don't they get petition drawn up and see if that get them any where .
> 
> would they moan if there veg or garden was getting splattered with bird crap ??
> ...


Absolutely true. Cats can poop where they please and there is no law against it.

However, non cat owners don't have to like it. There's no law saying they should or should just have to tolerate it and keep their dogs indoors so that cats can roam freely.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do cats chase cats? Yes they do. Are cats scared of some vehicles? Yes they are. Does that mean we should all keep cats on leads and not drive, don't be daft.
> 
> Plenty of cat owners I've come across couldn't give two hoots where their cats [email protected] Both myself and neighbours have problems, hence me sharing my bottle of olbas oil with my neighbours who are in their 80's, still work part time, and grow some of their own food, which they would prefer didn't have cat [email protected] in their potato patch.


I am VERY far from daft, and I stand by my belief that well trained dogs, belonging to responsible owners do not, and should not bark at, or go for cats or any other animal. That behaviour should NOT be encouraged at all. Common sense really! 

And a word to the wise, putting Olbas oil down as a deterrent irritates a cats eyes, be very painful and can do permanent damage, just as pepper can, dangerous and cruel.
Orange peel works, I do not see a need for crueler methods. Just lazy or uncaring or hates cats, or maybe all three?


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Absolutely true. Cats can poop where they please and there is no law against it.
> 
> However, non cat owners don't have to like it. There's no law saying they should or should just have to tolerate it and keep their dogs indoors so that cats can roam freely.


I see it as swings and roundabouts, non dog owners have to put up with barking and dog poo on foot paths. Non cat owners get poo in their gardens. We are all pet owners, a bit of give and take goes a long way. 

Live and let live!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I see it as swings and roundabouts, non dog owners have to put up with barking and dog poo on foot paths. Non cat owners get poo in their gardens. We are all pet owners, a bit of give and take goes a long way.
> 
> Live and let live!


Again, no. Responsible dog owners pick up poop from footpaths and don't allow their dogs to bark.

How would you feel if I allowed my dog to come and poop on your garden every day?

I own a dog. I don't own a cat. Why should I just have ignored the fact that Leah was ill on a regular basis because of cat poop on my garden?


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Again, no. Responsible dog owners pick up poop from footpaths and don't allow their dogs to bark.
> 
> How would you feel if I allowed my dog to come and poop on your garden every day?
> 
> I own a dog. I don't own a cat. Why should I just have ignored the fact that Leah was ill on a regular basis because of cat poop on my garden?


Not all dog owners pick up their dogs poo.... and many members here are saying they allow their dogs to bark at cats. Barking dogs on it's own is annoying. But I choose to live and let live, not complain and whinge about the noise.

The difference between dogs and cats pooing, is that it is far easier for a dog owner to control where their dog poo's and can pick it up. Cats roam around all day, an owner cannot possibly follow their cat around all day to clean up when it decided to poo. It is very hard to compare the two situations.

Read my other post where I quite clearly state I am not happy when cats used to poo in my garden 

But I chose to deal with that sensibly and most importantly cruelty free!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I am VERY far from daft, and I stand by my belief that well trained dogs, belonging to responsible owners do not, and should not bark at, or go for cats or any other animal. That behaviour should NOT be encouraged at all. Common sense really!
> 
> And a word to the wise, putting Olbas oil down as a deterrent irritates a cats eyes, be very painful and can do permanent damage, just as pepper can, dangerous and cruel.
> Orange peel works, I do not see a need for crueler methods. Just lazy or uncaring or hates cats, or maybe all three?


So are you seriously suggesting that the only option to keep cats out of a garden is to cover it in orange peel, otherwise put up with it?

Luckily we do not get cats in our garden because we back onto a cemetary and woodland where they obviously prefer to spend their time. However if the dogs are in the garden and a cat runs along the fence, they will give a bark and be alert for a minute or so. I don't encourage but seeing as it's a rare occurrence and their reaction is more out of surprise than anything else, what could I possibly to do prevent it?


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

bearcub said:


> So are you seriously suggesting that the only option to keep cats out of a garden is to cover it in orange peel, otherwise put up with it?
> 
> Luckily we do not get cats in our garden because we back onto a cemetary and woodland where they obviously prefer to spend their time. However if the dogs are in the garden and a cat runs along the fence, they will give a bark and be alert for a minute or so. I don't encourage but seeing as it's a rare occurrence and their reaction is more out of surprise than anything else, what could I possibly to do prevent it?


You do not need to cover your whole garden in orange peel *sigh*. You just put it where the cats likes to poo, then when it changes to another location you put some there, until the cat gives up and poos away from your garden. I have already explained the method!!! It takes about two weeks on average for the cat to give up, sometimes sooner. Two weeks isn't that long, is it? We are all animal lovers after all, the kindest path surely?!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You do not need to cover your whole garden in orange peel *sigh*. You just put it where the cats likes to poo, then when it changes to another location you put some there, until the cat gives up and poos away from your garden. I have already explained the method!!! It takes about two weeks on average for the cat to give up, sometimes sooner. Two weeks isn't that long, is it? We are all animal lovers after all, the kindest path surely?!


Yes I like animals and would never wish harm on someone's pet. But I find it ridiculous that someone who simply wants to keep their garden free from someone's pet should have to go to such lengths when the owners are oblivious or simply don't care. Why should the responsibilities and repercussions of an outdoor cat's activities fall on everyone except the owner (when the cat is roaming)?


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

bearcub said:


> Yes I like animals and would never wish harm on someone's pet. But I find it ridiculous that someone who simply wants to keep their garden free from someone's pet should have to go to such lengths when the owners are oblivious or simply don't care. Why should the responsibilities and repercussions of an outdoor cat's activities fall on everyone except the owner (when the cat is roaming)?


Putting a bit of orange peel down is hardly going to great lengths???? :lol:

*sigh* I give up, I feel like I am flogging a dead horse (cat).

The end.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> Putting a bit of orange peel down is hardly going to great lengths???? :lol:
> 
> *sigh* I give up, I feel like I am flogging a dead horse (cat).
> 
> The end.


Actually it could be for the elderly or disabled, housebound, people who don't like oranges, people without the funds to do so etc etc

I'm not joking actually, it may be a laughable problem to you but to some it can ruin the time they spend in their own garden.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> Putting a bit of orange peel down is hardly going to great lengths???? :lol:
> 
> *sigh* I give up, I feel like I am flogging a dead horse (cat).
> 
> The end.


I tell you what, I'll let my four dogs come roam over your garden, and will go after them poo picking. Do you think that's acceptable?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> Putting a bit of orange peel down is hardly going to great lengths???? :lol:
> 
> *sigh* I give up, I feel like I am flogging a dead horse (cat).
> 
> The end.


Do you mean people won't agree with you?

I have a huge garden. I'm not going to crawl round in the shrubs and bushes until I find cat poo, put orange peel down, and repeat the process every day as the cat moves around my garden.

I have a dog. She lives here and she has free access to my garden.

If a cat comes in, Rosie will chase it. I'm not going to shut Rosie in, have my doors shut in hot weather or be on constant alert in case a cat comes in.

It's not about being "cruel", it's about being realistic.

If people choose to allow their cats to roam freely and not worry about it, then I'm not going to worry about their cat.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

bearcub said:


> Actually it could be for the elderly or disabled, housebound, people who don't like oranges, people without the funds to do so.
> 
> I'm not joking actually, it may be a laughable problem to you but to some it can ruin the time they spend in their own garden.





Sleeping_Lion said:


> I tell you what, I'll let my four dogs come roam over your garden, and will go after them poo picking. Do you think that's acceptable?


You both CLEARLY did not read my earlier posts in this thread grrrrr 

I had a neighbours THREE cats pooing in my garden, and managed to deal with issue, albeit without the help of the neighbour. But life is like that, a little give and take. But you would know that if you had read my earlier posts.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Why do people assume cat owners don't care? Talk about broad generalisation. We would have been more than happy to take responsibility/preventative actions should our old cats have been causing a nuisance of themselves. Our neighbours all knew who our cats belonged to and could have reported any problems.

Rightly or wrongly, cats do not have the same laws inflicted upon them as dogs, so all this pointless tilt for tat of 'if my dog can't get away with it why should a cat' is a moot point. Cats roaming is by and large not seen as a problem and does not equate to irresponsible ownership or careless owners,.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You both CLEARLY did not read my earlier posts in this thread grrrrr
> 
> I had a neighbours THREE cats pooing in my garden, and managed to deal with issue, albeit without the help of the neighbour. But life is like that, a little give and take. But you would know that if you had read my earlier posts.


Don't be so patronising.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You both CLEARLY did not read my earlier posts in this thread grrrrr
> 
> I had a neighbours THREE cats pooing in my garden, and managed to deal with issue, albeit without the help of the neighbour. But life is like that, a little give and take. But you would know that if you had read my earlier posts.


Um, no, your posts were pretty judgemental if I'm honest. Took my two youngsters out on open public spaces earlier, took a total of four poo bags back to the poo bin, to be fair, as they are raw fed, there wasn't much in any of the bags. Took the two oldies out the back, free to roam land, so no need to pick up as the farmer knows us.

Still didn't answer my question, you happy for me to come into your garden with my four dogs, even if I poo pick? Let them sniff, go into all the corners, pee and scent mark everywhere?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I see it as swings and roundabouts, non dog owners have to put up with barking and dog poo on foot paths. Non cat owners get poo in their gardens. We are all pet owners, a bit of give and take goes a long way.
> 
> Live and let live!


A couple clarifications though. I am a dog owner and I am just as disgusted about having to deal with irresponsible dog owners who let their dogs poo anywhere and don't pick it up. 
As a cat owner, I'm not going to be thrilled with someone else's cat pooping in my yard either. It's not an "us" vs. "them"  It's about taking responsibility for your pet, whether the pet is a cat, a dog, or a giraffe.

Secondly, there are laws in the UK against dog fouling are there not? But cat fouling is fair game? That makes absolutely no sense to me. $hit is $hit and just because it comes out a cat's @ss doesn't make it any less nasty.

Finally, nobody is hating on cats. We are all animal lovers. What is not cool IMO is the massive double standard that *some* cat owners don't seem to see. 
Ex:
Let your dog poop in public places without cleaning it up and you get fined.
Let your cat poop in public places and "oh well, that's what cats do."

Dog barks and keeps people up at night, there are noise laws to protect others.
Cat yowls, screams, and fights all night, "oh well, that's what cats do."

Dog jumps out of the bushes and attacks passers by and he gets PTS.
Cat jumps out from under a car to attack passers by, "oh well, it's 'just' a cat, what harm can a cat do."

Well, I'll tell you, my children have never been bitten by the multitude of dogs they have encountered, but they have been attacked by cats, on one occasion leading to a nasty infection on my daughter's face. I myself have contracted cat scratch fever from a pretty bad cat bite. Yet there is no dangerous cat act is there?

I'm not saying I don't care for cats. Quite the opposite, I love cats. But it annoys me to no end that when a dog does something there are consequences, but when a cat does, there are not. I find it hugely unfair and frankly, insulting to both cats and the responsible cat owners out there. It IS possible to responsibly keep a cat, to prevent said cat from fouling and attacking, so the expectation should be there IMO.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally find my dog one of the best deterrents. 
Give the cats a good fright and they often don't come back and they learn a valuable lesson - that dogs are scary, best to keep away. 

can you think of any other domestic animal that is allowed to cause as many problems as free roaming cats do? 

Give and take lol.... give me your cat, take back ..... (oops can't say that  )


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I used to have a "nasty" cat who would attack anybody that attempted to touch her .. Child or adult .. So its not only dogs that are "nasty" ...she wasn't really a nasty cat she was a private rescue who had either been badly abused (poor balance & perception) or totally in socialised ... She was KEPT INSIDE... as was my half Persian cat ...wasn't that hard & I knew when & where they pooped ...everybody safe & happy 

Angel will bark at cats hedgehogs birds ... Leaves !!! ... She barks & brings herself in (during the day) ..night time I have to go out now & check the garden for prickly visitors ..not easy in a 50ft garden where half is overgrown!!! ..cats can look after themselves its the hedgehogs I'm looking for ( before I get lynched I have a 4.5-5ft old style slatted fence plenty of escape routes)


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Rightly or wrongly, cats do not have the same laws inflicted upon them as dogs, so all this pointless tilt for tat of 'if my dog can't get away with it why should a cat' is a moot point. Cats roaming is by and large not seen as a problem and does not equate to irresponsible ownership or careless owners,.


Just because it is not illegal does not mean it is OK!

And IME, approaching cat owners to raise concerns is pointless as they just say there is nothing they can do.

Free roaming cats are not a problem everywhere, but there are in some places and good pets owners do not allow their animals to cause grief to others. It's selfish and I don't blame people who make nuisance cats 'disappear' :cursing:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muze said:


> Just because it is not illegal does not mean it is OK!
> 
> And IME, approaching cat owners to raise concerns is pointless as they just say there is nothing they can do.
> 
> Free roaming cats are not a problem everywhere, but there are in some places and good pets owners do not allow their animals to cause grief to others. *It's selfish and I don't blame people who make nuisance cats 'disappear' :cursing:*


And that one sentence there says more about you as an owner then it does any cat owner.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Muze said:


> Free roaming cats are not a problem everywhere, but there are in some places and good pets owners do not allow their animals to cause grief to others. It's selfish and *I don't blame people who make nuisance cats 'disappear'* :cursing:


I was off to bed but saw this post.........

The bold bit! Really Muze???? And on a pet forum?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I was off to bed but saw this post.........
> 
> The bold bit! Really Muze???? And on a pet forum?


You still haven't accepted my offer, for my four dogs to come and [email protected] in your garden (albeit I'd pick up) and for them to go into all corners and scent mark. I dunno, I'm feeling ignored, if only I gave a damn.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You do not need to cover your whole garden in orange peel *sigh*. You just put it where the cats likes to poo, then when it changes to another location you put some there, until the cat gives up and poos away from your garden. I have already explained the method!!! It takes about two weeks on average for the cat to give up, sometimes sooner. Two weeks isn't that long, is it? We are all animal lovers after all, the kindest path surely?!


It does not work,and the dogs end up eating the orange peel as well as the cat [email protected]


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You still haven't accepted my offer, for my four dogs to come and [email protected] in your garden (albeit I'd pick up) and for them to go into all corners and scent mark. I dunno, I'm feeling ignored, if only I gave a damn.


My cat is an indoor cat, so your point is moot. Please refer to my earlier posts on this thread, I am not at all happy about cats pooing in my garden. I am an OCD clean freak, and keep a perfect garden. BUT first and foremost I am an animal lover! My views should not be alien on a pet forum surely?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> My cat is an indoor cat, so your point is moot. Please refer to my earlier posts on this thread, I am not at all happy about cats pooing in my garden. I am an OCD clean freak, and keep a perfect garden. BUT first and foremost I am an animal lover! My views should not be alien on a pet forum surely?


Its not a moot point. 
If you had the problem of a dog pooping in your garden, how would you handle it?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> My cat is an indoor cat, so your point is moot. Please refer to my earlier posts on this thread, I am not at all happy about cats pooing in my garden. I am an OCD clean freak, and keep a perfect garden. BUT first and foremost I am an animal lover! My views should not be alien on a pet forum surely?


So your cat is an indoor cat, my dogs live adjacent to farm/pet cats that free roam. Are you still happy for me to let my dogs roam around your garden?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> My cat is an indoor cat, so your point is moot. Please refer to my earlier posts on this thread, I am not at all happy about cats pooing in my garden. I am an OCD clean freak, and keep a perfect garden. BUT first and foremost I am an animal lover! My views should not be alien on a pet forum surely?


Ahahahaha to the moot point thing, you train your cats to heel, I doubt it. Really, read up a bit more about members, my dogs are not angels, but they don't poop on others land.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I was going to add my tuppence worth but seen as there appears to be a cat fight taking place I think I'll sit right back and enjoy the show. :001_smile:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Well, I was going to add my tuppence worth but seen as there appears to be a cat fight taking place I think I'll sit right back and enjoy the show. :001_smile:


seem to be in there


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

A good way to stop cats from crapping in your garden is to get a whole bunch of sticks, sharpen the ends up with a knife so their pointy and stick them upright in the ground not too far apart everywhere you find the crap. Easy and no cost if you pick sticks from nearby parks and woods. Nobody likes spikes up the arse:dita:


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ahahahaha to the moot point thing, you train your cats to heel, I doubt it. Really, read up a bit more about members, my dogs are not angels, but they don't poop on others land.


You would be VERY surprised at what my cat has been trained to do. I may just post up some videos when I figure out how to. I tried and failed to embed a video the other day, despite following what seemed to be very clear instructions in the Help section of the forum.

Cats can be trained to do some pretty nifty things, just as a dog can!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Knew it would descend into a cat fight about four pages back  Just wish I hadn't got myself involved other than providing milliepoochie with the help she asked for in her OP. It's a shame that everytime a cat thread pops up it seems to quickly turn into a battleground with some quite shocking posts made.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> A good way to stop cats from crapping in your garden is to get a whole bunch of sticks, sharpen the ends up with a knife so their pointy and stick them upright in the ground not too far apart everywhere you find the crap. Easy and no cost if you pick sticks from nearby parks and woods. Nobody likes spikes up the arse:dita:


Because that is a really safe idea for the humans, dogs and passing wildlife as well as the cats.....

:frown2:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a cat and dog lover, I own both. Mine are indoor cats (although I wouldn't have indoor cats in future I think) but if they did go outside, I wouldn't mind if someone sprayed them with water if they were being a pest or used some other harmless deterrent. Water off a cat's back  We sometimes spray them with water when they are fighting, every so often they have a proper barny (usually because Max decides Lily is taking up too much space in the middle of the floor) and I'll be darned if I'm going in there and getting mauled when a quick squirt separates them. I'll just wait for the RSPCA now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You would be VERY surprised at what my cat has been trained to do. I may just post up some videos when I figure out how to. I tried and failed to embed a video the other day, despite following what seemed to be very clear instructions in the Help section of the forum.
> 
> Cats can be trained to do some pretty nifty things, just as a dog can!


That reminds me of our old cat who was trained to sit, come, and beg. Not as efficiently as a dog, but he complied half of the time you asked


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> Again dangerous to resident dog. Most things suggested to deter cats are not dog friendly or kid friendly either come to that!


Why is dangerous to the dog? As long as it's not charging about like a loony, and not in the flowerbeds and veg patches where the sticks are there should be no problem?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why is dangerous to the dog? As long as it's not charging about like a loony, and not in the flowerbeds and veg patches where the sticks are there should be no problem?


Because my garden is my dogs play ground I keep the garden safe for them. Sharpened sticks poking up all over the place could easily cause them injury..
Sharpened pointy stick in the eye any one!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why is dangerous to the dog? As long as it's not charging about like a loony, and not in the flowerbeds and veg patches where the sticks are there should be no problem?


Oh come on. Anyone with an ounce of common sense could tell you that sharpening sticks and embedding them into the ground as a deterrent is not only stupid but downright dangerous.

I really despair sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You would be VERY surprised at what my cat has been trained to do. I may just post up some videos when I figure out how to. I tried and failed to embed a video the other day, despite following what seemed to be very clear instructions in the Help section of the forum.
> 
> *Cats can be trained to do some pretty nifty things, just as a dog can!*


I happen to agree that cats can be trained very well - well enough to not $hit in other people's gardens 

And you still haven't said how you would handle it if a dog were pooping in your yard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Knew it would descend into a cat fight about four pages back  Just wish I hadn't got myself involved other than providing milliepoochie with the help she asked for in her OP. It's a shame that everytime a cat thread pops up it seems to quickly turn into a battleground with some quite shocking posts made.


Cat fight aside, I really wish someone could explain to me why when a dog poops in someones yard its on the dog owner to handle it, but when a cat poops in someones yard, its on the home owner to handle it.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

northnsouth said:


> Because my garden is my dogs play ground I keep the garden safe for them. Sharpened sticks poking up all over the place could easily cause them injury..
> Sharpened pointy stick in the eye any one!


I agree wholeheartedly, dangerous for both dog and cats.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Cat fight aside, I really wish someone could explain to me why when a dog poops in someones yard its on the dog owner to handle it, but when a cat poops in someones yard, its on the home owner to handle it.


Sod's Law :idea:


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Cat fight aside, I really wish someone could explain to me why when a dog poops in someone's yard it's on the dog owner to handle it, but when a cat poops in someone's yard, it's on the home owner to handle it.


Because Dog owners walk their dogs and can see where their dog is pooing and pick it up.

Cats are free roaming, so the owner hasn't a glue (unless a neighbour tells them) where their cat is pooing!!! And in my opinion the right thing to do is for the owner to clean it up, if informed. But when I requested my neighbour cleaned up the poo in my garden, she looked at me like I was mad! Maybe society will change, just as it did about dog poo. But cruelty is not the answer!

Vast difference! I have explained this point several times on this thread. But I guess no one pays attention to new members raising enlightening posts. They only pay attention when we step out of line, and then all pile in! :001_tt2:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Cat fight aside, I really wish someone could explain to me why when a dog poops in someone's yard it's on the dog owner to handle it, but when a cat poops in someone's yard, it's on the home owner to handle it.


Don't think anyone has have they?

I think most people assume that cat owners don't give a toss. But I'm sure there are those cat owners, who if confronted their cat was causing a nuisance, would be happy to take full responsibility. But if you don't know where the nuisance cats live I can see how that might be problematic.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all because of this ancient idea that dogs can be controlled and cats are 'free spirits' or whatever. 
Outdated idea. 

Cats clearly are causing serious issues and the time has come for restrictions to be put in place. 

Cats are very trainable, and just like assistance dogs, it's entirely plausible to teach them to go on command in suitable places and nowhere else. 

My neighbour's cats have just woken up, I will be kept up until at least 3am now... is that ok? I have to be up at 7am


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> You would be VERY surprised at what my cat has been trained to do.
> Cats can be trained to do some pretty nifty things


Really.hmy:

Can your cat take down a 15 stone man armed with a hand gun.:001_unsure:

My dog can.

Although on reflection, it wasn't so much the gun that bothered Oscar it was more the man shouting 'Your dog's a pussy!':wink:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Because that is a really safe idea for the humans, dogs and passing wildlife as well as the cats.....
> 
> :frown2:


As long as it works, what does it matter? The people and dogs could be kept away from that area just for a bit, until the problem is sorted. Why should someone pay for something to solve a problem caused by someone else?

Personally, we don't have any problems *thank god*, because my dog keeps the garden clear, next door have a terrier and love their garden so a cat would be dealt with PDQ and the house next door to that have 2 or 3 not nice hunting dogs who do go hunting and would kill anything they caught, so between all our dogs the five or so cats that wander about don't venture into our gardens. A dog trained to bark and give chase on command is the best option in my experience.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol I knew a cat that send some men running..... he went straight for the nads.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Muze said:


> It's all because of this ancient idea that dogs can be controlled and cats are 'free spirits' or whatever.
> Outdated idea.
> 
> Cats clearly are causing serious issues and the time has come for restrictions to be put in place.
> ...


Teaching a cat to toilet on command...really? how many cats have you taught to do that? 

How on earth will cats keep you up for the next 3 hours? there are tons of cats around here and bar the odd meow and scrap, I don't hear anything from them ever.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> As long as it works, what does it matter? The people and dogs could be kept away from that area just for a bit, until the problem is sorted. Why should someone pay for something to solve a problem caused by someone else?
> 
> Personally, we don't have any problems *thank god*, because my dog keeps the garden clear, next door have a terrier and love their garden so a cat would be dealt with PDQ and the house next door to that have 2 or 3 not nice hunting dogs who do go hunting and would kill anything they caught, so between all our dogs the five or so cats that wander about don't venture into our gardens. *A dog trained to bark and give chase on command is the best option in my experience.*


Until that same 'trained' dog gives chase/barks/lunges at passing cats it sees out on walks which then sends that owner to forums such as this asking for help in how to prevent said behaviours


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Muze said:


> Lol I knew a cat that send some men running..... he went straight for the nads.


The cat probably got wind that "humans" post this sort of thing on forums about cats! Ha!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Until that same 'trained' dog gives chase/barks/lunges at passing cats it sees out on walks when that owner then comes to forums such as this asking for help in how to prevent said behaviours


Yep. Bloody stupid thing to encourage. I bet most people would feel pretty rotten if their dog savaged/killed a cat that they had actively encouraged them to chase. Accidents are one thing, but that is another thing entirely.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Until that same 'trained' dog gives chase/barks/lunges at passing cats it sees out on walks which then sends that owner to forums such as this asking for help in how to prevent said behaviours


Well said Dogloverlou! 

Training any kind of aggression in dogs is a slippery slope! And will come back to BITE the owner on the butt. And may even lead to the poor dog being destroyed. A complete folly!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Yep. Bloody stupid thing to encourage. I bet most people would feel pretty rotten if their dog savaged/killed a cat that they had actively encouraged them to chase. Accidents are one thing, but that is another thing entirely.


Exactly.

As I said I could never purposely let my dogs go out and chase away cats. Not only would it encourage the same behaviour when out, but having the one experience I did with Ty ( where the cat he was chasing misjudged it's jump and fell back down straight in front of him ) I'd never put neither the cat or MY dog in potential harms way, and a cat defending itself can do some serious harm!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Until that same 'trained' dog gives chase/barks/lunges at passing cats it sees out on walks which then sends that owner to forums such as this asking for help in how to prevent said behaviours


Why would you want to prevent it though? If you have purposefully trained your dog to bark at and chase specifics things on command, why would you then undo your work by asking how to stop it? Surely the fact it is behaving like that is a firm pointer that it understands what it has been taught to do when faced with a 'trigger'?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why would you want to prevent it though? If you have purposefully trained your dog to bark at and chase specifics things on command, why would you then undo your work by asking how to stop it? Surely the fact it is behaving like that is a firm pointer that it understands what it has been taught to do when faced with a 'trigger'?


You cannot be serious?


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Teaching a cat to toilet on command...really? how many cats have you taught to do that?
> 
> How on earth will cats keep you up for the next 3 hours? there are tons of cats around here and bar the odd meow and scrap, I don't hear anything from them ever.


The solution is for lazy cat owners to litter train their cats, so that they do not poo outside whilst roaming. They come back home to poo. A couple of my friends cats wouldn't dream of pooing outside, and always come home to poo, eat and sleep. Exactly how it SHOULD be. But sadly many people see having a cat as an easy option, and want to keep training and care to a minimum. And they save money and time with not litter box training their cats!


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

labradrk said:


> You cannot be serious?


I am glad not to be the only one thinking my eyes are playing tricks on me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> Cats are free roaming, so the owner hasn't a glue (unless a neighbour tells them) where their cat is pooing!!!


I guess thats the part I dont get. I have outdoor cats. Actually our two cats are semi-tame ferals. They dont let me handle them much, but when we call, they come. I know their whereabouts, I know their patterns, and I know where they go during the day and at night. Our pet cat was the same thing, only we kept him inside much more. As he got old and senile he was never let out unsupervised. 
As an animal lover (a point that seems to be very important to you), I would be terrified not knowing where my animals where.



Cruella De Vil said:


> As long as it works, what does it matter? The people and dogs could be kept away from that area just for a bit, until the problem is sorted. Why should someone pay for something to solve a problem caused by someone else?
> 
> Personally, we don't have any problems *thank god*, because my dog keeps the garden clear, next door have a terrier and love their garden so a cat would be dealt with PDQ and the house next door to that have 2 or 3 not nice hunting dogs who do go hunting and would kill anything they caught, so between all our dogs the five or so cats that wander about don't venture into our gardens. A dog trained to bark and give chase on command is the best option in my experience.


Seriously? As long as it works? Hell, shooting the cat works' too, I guess thats okay too? Geez....
(Which BTW is not me being flippant. Some of us live in places where free roaming animals get shot - and its perfectly legal. We tend to take precautions about being responsible for our pets a bit more seriously.)

As for allowing your dog or worse ENCOURAGING your dog to chase, yeah, thats just stupid.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> I am glad not to be the only one thinking my eyes are playing tricks on me!


A couple of the posters on this thread are wind up merchants, so I'd take what they say with a rather large pinch of salt.


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I guess that's the part I don't get. I have outdoor cats. Actually our two cats are semi-tame ferals. They don't let me handle them much, but when we call, they come. I know their whereabouts, I know their patterns, and I know where they go during the day and at night. Our pet cat was the same thing, only we kept him inside much more. *As he got old and senile he was never let out unsupervised.
> As an animal lover (a point that seems to be very important to you), I would be terrified not knowing where my animals where. *
> 
> Seriously? As long as it works? Hell, shooting the cat 'works' too, I guess that's okay too? Geez....
> ...


Hence why, amongst other reasons, my cat is an indoor cat! Fear of harm (confirmed after reading what people think is okay to inflict on cats) and I am a his career/parent, so do what is best for him. The bonus is he won't be fouling in peoples gardens, getting poisoned, dog bitten, or blinded by Olbas oil!!!


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

labradrk said:


> A couple of the posters on this thread are wind up merchants, so I'd take what they say with a rather large pinch of salt.


Ahhhh they are doing it for a reaction? And I am falling into the trap? I planned on heading to bed pages ago, even said I was. But felt I needed to stay and try and enlighten a few members. Foolish me, tut tut! But I actually believe some of the posters are doing what they are saying lol, however I hope you are right and it is just a wind up.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why would you want to prevent it though? If you have purposefully trained your dog to bark at and chase specifics things on command, why would you then undo your work by asking how to stop it? Surely the fact it is behaving like that is a firm pointer that it understands what it has been taught to do when faced with a 'trigger'?


Because dealing with a reactive dog on lead is a whole other ball game. You can't have it both ways and expect the dog to be able to differentiate between the cats he is actively encouraged to chase in his garden and then met with displeasure from the owner in the next breath when out on a walk.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly. 

I have had to miss the nice weather because of cats causing problems, them are noisy all night and there is not a lot I can do about it. But if my dog so mcuh as lets out a woof in response to the noise..... welll you know what I am getting at. 

I am not a wind up merchant at all, I am sick and tired of having my life run and health affected by other people's nuisance pets and being laughed at when I dare to suggest they are a problem. It has mad me ill ffs.

Get over it, not everyone sees your precious little darlings the same way you do. 
:devil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Muze said:


> I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly.


Oh that just makes me so sad - for the cat, for the owners, and honestly, for you. Compassion isnt such a bad thing you know....

About a year ago, I found a dead dog in a ditch on the side of the road. It was already starting to decompose, not identifiable at all, but it was wearing a collar. I removed the collar and tried to find any identifying ID on it, there was none. But I did go around to the houses on that road and asked if anyone was missing a dog or recognized the collar. Sadly, I never did find the owners, but I tried. I would hope if that were my beloved pet, someone would at least put that sort of effort forth for me. 
I can tell you right now if my dogs killed a cat (which is not outside the realm of possibilities) I would do my best to a) prevent the cat being killed to begin with, and b) not cause the owner further suffering by not knowing what happened to their cat. Again, just treating others as I would hope to be treated. Not because I expect that treatment, but because its the damned right thing to do.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It makes me sad too.... because I am not a cat hater, or at least I never used to be. 

But have had so many problems for so long I just don't care any more. 

It's 1:35am here and my neighbours' cats are noisy again and will be until 3am or later.... that would kill anyone's compassion!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Muze said:


> I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly.
> 
> I have had to miss the nice weather because of cats causing problems, them are noisy all night and there is not a lot I can do about it. But if my dog so mcuh as lets out a woof in response to the noise..... welll you know what I am getting at.
> 
> ...


Dispose of it discreetly.

You really do like trying to cause arguments, don't you and stir up trouble. Even going into cat Chat to find a thread to have your say.

Pathetic.

I Pitty you. Pitty that you Clearly have no love for animals that you would dispose of a cat like garbage without even notifying the owners.

People like you do not deserve animals as pets.

But no point In getting into an Argument. Clearly you have nothing better to do than try and Wind people up.

So very sad.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Ive had problem for 14 yrs my back and front garden i pick up more cat poo than dog poo at times have to check and clean it up before i let Bobby out  in my plant pots too  have to wash my backdoor daily of cat urine tomcats spraying


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> As long as it works, what does it matter? The people and dogs could be kept away from that area just for a bit, until the problem is sorted. Why should someone pay for something to solve a problem caused by someone else?
> 
> Personally, we don't have any problems *thank god*, because my dog keeps the garden clear, next door have a terrier and love their garden so a cat would be dealt with PDQ and the house next door to that have 2 or 3 not nice hunting dogs who do go hunting and would kill anything they caught, so between all our dogs the five or so cats that wander about don't venture into our gardens. A dog trained to bark and give chase on command is the best option in my experience.


My ex-husband trained our border collie to chase on command: he was run over, aged ten, chasing a fox. All my dogs since have been trained NOT to chase.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

labradrk said:


> You cannot be serious?


Yes



Dogloverlou said:


> Because dealing with a reactive dog on lead is a whole other ball game. You can't have it both ways and expect the dog to be able to differentiate between the cats he is actively encouraged to chase in his garden and then met with displeasure from the owner in the next breath when out on a walk.


But a dog that can bark and chase under control on command is very useful. I tend to walk in lonely places where I'm unlikely to meet many other people. It gives a great deal of comfort to know that if someone starts giving me any bother, following me or gives me unwelcome vibes, I can get my dog to bark (she sounds like a huge Alsatian when she barks) at them and if necessary chase them off. I know she won't tear them apart but they don't:thumbup:



ouesi said:


> Oh that just makes me so sad - for the cat, for the owners, and honestly, for you. Compassion isnt such a bad thing you know....
> 
> About a year ago, I found a dead dog in a ditch on the side of the road. It was already starting to decompose, not identifiable at all, but it was wearing a collar. I removed the collar and tried to find any identifying ID on it, there was none. But I did go around to the houses on that road and asked if anyone was missing a dog or recognized the collar. Sadly, I never did find the owners, but I tried. I would hope if that were my beloved pet, someone would at least put that sort of effort forth for me.
> I can tell you right now if my dogs killed a cat (which is not outside the realm of possibilities) I would do my best to a) prevent the cat being killed to begin with, and b) not cause the owner further suffering by not knowing what happened to their cat. Again, just treating others as I would hope to be treated. Not because I expect that treatment, but because its the damned right thing to do.


To be honest, whilst I wouldn't want my dog to catch and harm a cat, I do think that if a dog in its own garden caught a cat that shouldn't be there its fair game, and the cat owner has no place getting annoyed with the dog's owner. If I let my rabbit out to wander wherever and it got into the neighbours garden whilst their dog was out and the dog caught it, it would be fair game and I'd have no right to get angry with my neighbour because my rabbit shouldn't have been in their yard. A dog owner should not feel guilty about letting their own dog out in their own garden.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to have a big black and white cat come into my garden most days for a [email protected] He belonged to the neighbour down the road who made it perfectly clear that she would never keep him in.

He doesn't come in my garden anymore. Reason being I found him squashed into the road 

The world is too dangerous these days for free roaming cats, I don't care what anyone says, it is totally irresponsible when living in close proximity to others or near roads.
Most weeks on cat chat theres a post about a cat thats gone missing or been run over, yet people still allow their cats to roam. I really don't get it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muze said:


> I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly.
> 
> I have had to miss the nice weather because of cats causing problems, them are noisy all night and there is not a lot I can do about it. But if my dog so mcuh as lets out a woof in response to the noise..... welll you know what I am getting at.
> 
> ...


Takes a lot to shock me but that has


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muze said:


> I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly.
> 
> I have had to miss the nice weather because of cats causing problems, them are noisy all night and there is not a lot I can do about it. But if my dog so mcuh as lets out a woof in response to the noise..... welll you know what I am getting at.
> 
> ...


Now I think you're just trolling. What disgusting comments to make. Honestly, you're calling other owners irresponsible?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Muze said:


> I couldn't care less if my dog caught a cat. unless it harmed my dog in some way. I would just dispose of it discreetly.
> 
> I have had to miss the nice weather because of cats causing problems, them are noisy all night and there is not a lot I can do about it. But if my dog so mcuh as lets out a woof in response to the noise..... welll you know what I am getting at.
> 
> ...


No words. :frown2:

If this is your attitude towards animals, I feel incredibly sorry for your dog.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh I notice Muze is now banned. Not surprising either. They have to have been trolling!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I used to have a big black and white cat come into my garden most days for a [email protected] He belonged to the neighbour down the road who made it perfectly clear that she would never keep him in.
> 
> He doesn't come in my garden anymore. Reason being I found him squashed into the road
> 
> ...


That is just so sad 

I can't even bring myself to picture Florence or Freya roaming around the streets and the thought of them being alone near a road is just too unbearable for words. I'm sure most cat owners don't love their cats any less than I love my dogs, I just don't get it either.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

bearcub said:


> That is just so sad
> 
> I can't even bring myself to picture Florence or Freya roaming around the streets and the thought of them being alone near a road is just too unbearable for words. I'm sure most cat owners don't love their cats any less than I love my dogs, I just don't get it either.


It never seemed to cross my mind with our old two cats, but I was much younger, and having lost our youngest cat in a car accident, it would be a worry of mine more now. Although in my mind cats are just not indoor dwelling creatures so it would be a case of looking at the best quality life I could offer a cat, and that IMO would be allowing them outdoors. Nothing in life is risk free and wrapping my pet up in cotton wool is only benefitting myself.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> It never seemed to cross my mind with our old two cats, but I was much younger, and having lost our youngest cat in a car accident, it would be a worry of mine more now. Although in my mind cats are just not indoor dwelling creatures so it would be a case of looking at the best quality life I could offer a cat, and that IMO would be allowing them outdoors. Nothing in life is risk free and wrapping my pet up in cotton wool is only benefitting myself.


There are a hell of a lot of risks around though and I imagine a free roaming cat has a high risk of running into one or more of those dangers at some point or another.

Dogs are not technically designed to be indoor dwellers either, my dog would love nothing more than to sit about in the garden all day, barking her head off at any noise she hears or person she sees. This would not be in the benefit of her or my neighbours though so I do not allow it to happen.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> There are a hell of a lot of risks around though and I imagine a free roaming cat has a high risk of running into one or more of those dangers at some point or another.
> 
> Dogs are not technically designed to be indoor dwellers either, my dog would love nothing more than to sit about in the garden all day, barking her head off at any noise she hears or person she sees. This would not be in the benefit of her or my neighbours though so I do not allow it to happen.


Well no, but we also don't keep our dogs cooped up in the house 24/7. They go out on walks, visit new areas, join in most of the family activities.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well no, but we also don't keep our dogs cooped up in the house 24/7. They go out on walks, visit new areas, join in most of the family activities.


I understand that 

I am not trying to create an argument, I just can't see how a free roaming cat owner could be happy in allowing their beloved pet to be put in all sorts of danger.

This danger is more real than ever these days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes
> But a dog that can bark and chase under control on command is very useful. I tend to walk in lonely places where I'm unlikely to meet many other people. It gives a great deal of comfort to know that if someone starts giving me any bother, following me or gives me unwelcome vibes, I can get my dog to bark (she sounds like a huge Alsatian when she barks) at them and if necessary chase them off. I know she won't tear them apart but they don't:thumbup:


Again, not the brightest idea. YOU are your dogs advocate and protector, not the other way around. Having a trained protection dog is one thing, but I highly doubt thats what youre doing. What youre doing is irresponsible and can get your dog seized from you and PTS. 
I have guardian breeds, and I have guardian breeds for a reason, but I would never deliberately endanger my dogs. They act as deterrents yes, but ultimately it is my job to protect THEM. And sending them to chase someone off is no way to protect your dog 



Cruella De Vil said:


> To be honest, whilst I wouldn't want my dog to catch and harm a cat, I do think that if a dog in its own garden caught a cat that shouldn't be there its fair game, and the cat owner has no place getting annoyed with the dog's owner. If I let my rabbit out to wander wherever and it got into the neighbours garden whilst their dog was out and the dog caught it, it would be fair game and I'd have no right to get angry with my neighbour because my rabbit shouldn't have been in their yard. A dog owner should not feel guilty about letting their own dog out in their own garden.


If a cat showed up on our property and the dogs saw it before me, yes, mine would most likely kill the cat. However, that doesnt mean the cat is fair game. I would not be upset with my dogs for acting like dogs, but I would be very sad for the cat and I would certainly try to contact the owner to let them know what happened. No I am not liable nor responsible for what happened, but just because its not legislated doesnt mean decency is not called for.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> I understand that
> 
> I am not trying to create an argument, I just can't see how a free roaming cat owner could be happy in allowing their beloved pet to be put in all sorts of danger.
> 
> This danger is more real than ever these days.


I guess it just depends on how strongly you believe in something. I don't own cats anymore, and likely won't again...or at least for many years anyway, but I just believe that I'd be doing the best for my cats by allowing them to enjoy that quality of life. You can only do what you feel is best for them. But that doesn't make me anymore irresponsible or unloving than those who keep their cats inside 24/7.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I guess it just depends on how strongly you believe in something. I don't own cats anymore, and likely won't again...or at least for many years anyway, but I just believe that I'd be doing the best for my cats by allowing them to enjoy that quality of life. You can only do what you feel is best for them. But that doesn't make me anymore irresponsible or unloving than those who keep their cats inside 24/7.


Agree to disagree then


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The owners will just tell you their romantised idea that somehow a cat we've domesticated since we were building the pyramids is still a wild animal and needs to run fweeeeee. Who cares if they get run over or attacked by a dog  it's natural you understand. Just look at cat chat every page has my cat didn't come home/my cat got run over and of course none of it is the owner's fault for throwing the cat out in the first place


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I understand that
> 
> I am not trying to create an argument, I just can't see how a free roaming cat owner could be happy in allowing their beloved pet to be put in all sorts of danger.
> 
> This danger is more real than ever these days.


I think this is very much an individual thing, depending on the location and the animals.

The day in the life of my cats would be very boring. They move from the beds, to outside (usually in the greenhouse; they love it in there), then back to the beds. They genuinely do not go further than the garden. If they did decide to go out the front, they'd be very hard pushed to be run over; there is no through road and thus no traffic.

So yeah, I don't think you can generalize.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Again, not the brightest idea. YOU are your dogs advocate and protector, not the other way around. Having a trained protection dog is one thing, but I highly doubt thats what youre doing. What youre doing is irresponsible and can get your dog seized from you and PTS.
> I have guardian breeds, and I have guardian breeds for a reason, but I would never deliberately endanger my dogs. They act as deterrents yes, but ultimately it is my job to protect THEM. And sending them to chase someone off is no way to protect your dog
> 
> If a cat showed up on our property and the dogs saw it before me, yes, mine would most likely kill the cat. However, that doesnt mean the cat is fair game. I would not be upset with my dogs for acting like dogs, but I would be very sad for the cat and I would certainly try to contact the owner to let them know what happened. No I am not liable nor responsible for what happened, but just because its not legislated doesnt mean decency is not called for.


She wouldn't actually bite them. I really don't see a problem with getting your dog to bark a bit and seem intimidating to help keep yourself safe out walking alone. It's no different to training one to bark when visitors arrive, every dog in our row bark like mad when someone strange approaches. It's an early warning system that there are intruders in the area.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> She wouldn't actually bite them. I really don't see a problem with getting your dog to bark a bit and seem intimidating to help keep yourself safe out walking alone. It's no different to training one to bark when visitors arrive, every dog in our row bark like mad when someone strange approaches. It's an early warning system that there are intruders in the area.


Are you in the UK? I do wonder about dog owners like yourself I really do.. You are aware of the DDA?

Why would you want your dog to seem intimidating or to bark a bit to keep you safe?

Your row of houses seem quite charming.. not...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> She wouldn't actually bite them. I really don't see a problem with getting your dog to bark a bit and seem intimidating to help keep yourself safe out walking alone. It's no different to training one to bark when visitors arrive, every dog in our row bark like mad when someone strange approaches. It's an early warning system that there are intruders in the area.


Except that all someone has to do is report they feed threatened by your dog and you can be in trouble under the dangerous dogs act. And yes, barking does count


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> She wouldn't actually bite them. I really don't see a problem with getting your dog to bark a bit and seem intimidating to help keep yourself safe out walking alone. It's no different to training one to bark when visitors arrive, every dog in our row bark like mad when someone strange approaches. It's an early warning system that there are intruders in the area.


You don't see a problem with encouraging your dog to aggress towards humans?? 
How is that even remotely fair to the dog??

I'm with meezey, I really wonder about owners like this...

I run pretty much every day at dark-o'clock in the morning on deserted back-country roads. I feel safe doing this because I run with a great dane and very large mutt dog. Their presence is enough of a deterrent, and their superior ears and nose is an early warning system.

Neither dog would in any way threaten a human except maybe a hard stare in an extreme situation, at which point I would intervene. I don't ever want them to feel it is their job to go head on with a human. In fact the mutt dog is a certified therapy dog. They are pet dogs who live in a home with children with visitors in and out. The last thing I want from them ever is threatening displays towards humans. So not fair to them as it will always be the dog who pays the ultimate price, not the human


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

BelindaCarlisle said:


> The solution is for lazy cat owners to litter train their cats, so that they do not poo outside whilst roaming. They come back home to poo. A couple of my friends cats wouldn't dream of pooing outside, and always come home to poo, eat and sleep. Exactly how it SHOULD be. But sadly many people see having a cat as an easy option, and want to keep training and care to a minimum. And they save money and time with not litter box training their cats!


I agree with you on this. Comes back to the point of responsible ownership.

Any animal can attack, does not matter if it's a cat, dog, horse or bird. But while there is an emphasis on dogs, realistically there are not the same pressures on others.

For example even on this forum there are loads of stickies on cleaning up and housetraining puppies. But not one (unless I've missed it) on litter training a cat. Could I ask one of the cat owners to post one up and I will gladly print it off and share it with neighbours who have cats.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> She wouldn't actually bite them. I really don't see a problem with getting your dog to bark a bit and seem intimidating to help keep yourself safe out walking alone. It's no different to training one to bark when visitors arrive, every dog in our row bark like mad when someone strange approaches. It's an early warning system that there are intruders in the area.


Let me guess you own a staff X :mad2:


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Let me guess you own a staff X :mad2:


Lexie with a name of cruella I just figured this was a person trying to a rise out of everyone so have chosen to ignore


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

AJ600 said:


> Lexie with a name of cruella I just figured this was a person trying to a rise out of everyone so have chosen to ignore


Cruella the dog groomer who has a phobia of fleas....you couldn't make it up really!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Cruella the dog groomer who has a phobia of fleas....you couldn't make it up really!


Who was a member before and swore not to come back seems they had the same affect on people under their previous name......


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

I realise now (with the benefit of a nights sleep) that two of the members were actually just on the wind up. Or at least I hope they were/are because I would really hate to think there were dog owners out there like that 

I do think the poor choice of username by one was a huge tip off, but I like to give the benefit of the doubt every now and again.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> Lexie with a name of cruella I just figured this was a person trying to a rise out of everyone so have chosen to ignore


Yeah after I posted that went to have a nosey at previous posts......... :confused1:


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

I would still like one of the cat owners to post up a thread on how to litter train a cat, just in case a miracle happens and my oh convinces me to get one.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> I would still like one of the cat owners to post up a thread on how to litter train a cat, just in case a miracle happens and my oh convinces me to get one.


Both my ex stray moggies just used the litter tray from day one, no training involved. Even my little ex feral street dweller was happy to use the litter tray with no training and has never pooed anywhere but in the tray. Mind you she could do with learning how to cover it a bit better as my other cat will stroll over and do it for her 

Both my girls are incredibly clean and fussy about toileting.

As for the poster on here who was quite happy to harm a cat and then dispose of it, words fail me


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> I would still like one of the cat owners to post up a thread on how to litter train a cat, just in case a miracle happens and my oh convinces me to get one.


It is really easy to teach a cat to use a litter box. Kittens are even easier. When I am back home and on my computer (on my mobile just now), I will post the information for you.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> I would still like one of the cat owners to post up a thread on how to litter train a cat, just in case a miracle happens and my oh convinces me to get one.


Cats are easy to train 

Suki the cat goes through agility training. [VIDEO]

My cats are indoor with and outside run, cats do tend to be very clean and bury their poo, so for me if a cat is poo on the surface of grass, it would say to me either not a cat or an ill cat


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok so maybe if we had that one 

We've only ever had one growing up but had to re home, my brother is allergic and my mom was badly attacked by one she still has scars on her side and neck. So needless to say I have absolutely no experience whatsoever other than unfortunately having to clean up after them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> Ok so maybe if we had that one
> 
> We've only ever had one growing up but had to re home, my brother is allergic and my mom was badly attacked by one she still has scars on her side and neck. So needless to say I have absolutely no experience whatsoever other than unfortunately having to clean up after them.


Cats can be trained with clicker training, all vertebrates can be actually. It's just a matter of patience look up Kaiser the bengal


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Let me guess you own a staff X :mad2:


Nope, a small sheepdog. And I don't train her to attack people, nor bark at everyone, I trained her to bark on command, so that if someone unnerves me on a walk, I know I can get my dog to bark as a deterant.



AJ600 said:


> Lexie with a name of cruella I just figured this was a person trying to a rise out of everyone so have chosen to ignore


Why would a username make you assume someone was just winding people up? I chose it as I love the character and the actress who played her. Nothing more than that.



Meezey said:


> Who was a member before and swore not to come back seems they had the same affect on people under their previous name......


I had no intention whatsoever about returning, but I didn't know where else to turn to with the flea problem. I'm currently waiting to see a doctor about it and decided to pass the time up in general chat instead of buggering off until I've seen the doctor. Never fear, I'll clear off again when the problem is sorted.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why would a username make you assume someone was just winding people up? I chose it as I love the character and the actress who played her. Nothing more than that.


Yeah ok.. Whatever you say....

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Nope, a small sheepdog. And I don't train her to attack people, nor bark at everyone, I trained her to bark on command, so that if someone unnerves me on a walk, I know I can get my dog to bark as a deterant.
> 
> Why would a username make you assume someone was just winding people up? I chose it as I love the character and the actress who played her. Nothing more than that.
> 
> I had no intention whatsoever about returning, but I didn't know where else to turn to with the flea problem. I'm currently waiting to see a doctor about it and decided to pass the time up in general chat instead of buggering off until I've seen the doctor. Never fear, I'll clear off again when the problem is sorted.


You know karma is a mystical thing.....do hope your flea infestation gets sorted and they aren't mutant ones that are immune to all known flea products or something


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> You know karma is a mystical thing.....do hope your flea infestation gets sorted and they aren't mutant ones that are immune to all known flea products or something


Where's that come from? I haven't said anything in any thread that others on here haven't said the same.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Where's that come from? I haven't said anything in any thread that others on here haven't said the same.


What  I was just saying I hope you get your flea problem sorted?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> What  I was just saying I hope you get your flea problem sorted?


Sorry, I misunderstood the karma bit. I'm really hoping I have though.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

who would of thought a cat **** thread could cause so much drama


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I had no intention whatsoever about returning, but I didn't know where else to turn to with the flea problem. I'm currently waiting to see a doctor about it and decided to pass the time up in general chat instead of buggering off until I've seen the doctor. Never fear, I'll clear off again when the problem is sorted.


Doesn't bother me in the slightest if you stay or go? You posted about being back but not wanting to cause troubles issues and fights which led me to assume that's what had happened under your previous ID? Which seem to be happening again?

You might think it's great you can use your dog as a deterrent but it really isn't the best plan given the DDA....


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Doesn't bother me in the slightest if you stay or go? You posted about being back but not wanting to cause troubles issues and fights which led me to assume that's what had happened under your previous ID? Which seem to be happening again?
> 
> You might think it's great you can use your dog as a deterrent but it really isn't the best plan given the DDA....


I had a lot of...issues under my last ID, I was not in a good place and as its in the past I'd rather forget about it. I am not trying to cause any problems or fights, just trying to have a debate to pass the time like everyone else here. I'm not going to say I agree with something or someone if I don't though, what would be the sense in that? Everyone has different views and opinions, some not everyone likes or agrees with, that's fine as they might have opinions that I don't like or agree with. That's why were all different not like a bunch of sheep in a field. There's no point in pretending to be something your not to appease others.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I had a lot of...issues under my last ID, I was not in a good place and as its in the past I'd rather forget about it. I am not trying to cause any problems or fights, just trying to have a debate to pass the time like everyone else here. I'm not going to say I agree with something or someone if I don't though, what would be the sense in that? Everyone has different views and opinions, some not everyone likes or agrees with, that's fine as they might have opinions that I don't like or agree with. That's why were all different not like a bunch of sheep in a field. There's no point in pretending to be something your not to appease others.


The thing is, if you would rather forget about it, why bring it up?

No one would have known but something obviously made you feel the need to share? Of course everyone is entitled to an opinion, by the same token others can disagree with those opinions. Or find them very distasteful.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> The thing is, if you would rather forget about it, why bring it up?
> 
> No one would have known but something obviously made you feel the need to share? Of course everyone is entitled to an opinion, by the same token others can disagree with those opinions. Or find them very distasteful.


I wouldn't have bought it up at all, were it not for this post:



Meezey said:


> Who was a member before and swore not to come back seems they had the same affect on people under their previous name......


I was more than happy to forget it and never let it be referred or mentioned to again. I think its quite obvious that the fact I got another name and only returned under desperation for help is a pretty good pointer that I don't want to acknowledge it. Why do people feel the need to dig up the past?


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

OK i got fed up of reading th epost on this thread as its all ...well.......

If cat owners are so good and cats are so easy to train then teach them the do the stuff in there own home, if its that easy. Dog owners have to clean up and the likes. 
Whats wrong wit a barking dog, ******** that people are threatend by it, if some body came to my house and didnt like then go away and call me. If i was walking my Zig and somebody attacked me and Zig protected me, why not sod the DDA. 

come on stop making arguments against CDV with all kinds of naff.

cat owners shold do the right thing and teach there cats to poop at home, not over other folks property, and dog owners just dont let there dogs attack anyone.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

cat owners shold do the right thing and teach there cats to poop at home, not over other folks property, and dog owners just dont let there dogs attack anyone.[/QUOTE]

i have a cat tray in the house but my cats will not use it unless i am out for a long time or over night . so its not as easy to teach your cat to crap at home i'm afraid .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Why do people feel the need to dig up the past?:


Because by digging up the past and studying things like bones and bits of pottery and tools and sh1t like that we can learn much about the lifestyle of ancient people. :001_smile:

Good innit.:thumbup:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

W+T said:


> OK i got fed up of reading th epost on this thread as its all ...well.......
> 
> If cat owners are so good and cats are so easy to train then teach them the do the stuff in there own home, if its that easy. Dog owners have to clean up and the likes.
> Whats wrong wit a barking dog, ******** that people are threatend by it, if some body came to my house and didnt like then go away and call me. If i was walking my Zig and somebody attacked me and Zig protected me, why not sod the DDA.
> ...


 And you are the "type" of owner who brings laws like DDA about.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Good grief...

A pet dog is not a weapon, a pet dog is a PET! What is so hard to understand about that?

Im all for *responsibly* trained protection dogs, but some the the ridiculousness Im reading on this thread, holy cow...!

Are people really okay with having their pet seized and possibly PTS just because they felt slightly threatened?


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Meezey said:


> And you are the "type" of owner who brings laws like DDA about.....


so why is that, because my dog barks when she is in her own home?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

W+T said:


> so why is that, because my dog barks when she is in her own home?


You really have to ask.......


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Meezey said:


> You really have to ask.......


i just dont get some folk, a dog barks, a cat makes a stupid hissing sound to say go away, whats the difference, its all a warning sound to go away.

Its folk lime you that make the DDA worse, christ somebody come to your house and a dog jumps up at you, you can get them done, but if a cat does which can be worse then nothing.

get a grip KIDA.

folk should use common sense, train there cats and dogs , if they cant dont have them easy. 
Most cat owners are lazy not to train there cats, more than dog owners let there cats crap all over.

oh cant be bother with some folk, no common sense some folk.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

W+T said:


> i just dont get some folk, a dog barks, a cat makes a stupid hissing sound to say go away, whats the difference, its all a warning sound to go away.
> 
> Its folk lime you that make the DDA worse, christ somebody come to your house and a dog jumps up at you, you can get them done, but if a cat does which can be worse then nothing.
> 
> ...


Oh, folk should use some common sense?

You're right. Folk like you.

It doesn't matter whether you agree with the DDA, I don't agree with most of it, but it is what it is. The law.

If you encourage your dog to bark at people, you are putting him at risk of being seized, whether you like it or not.

But, of course, you're absolutely confident you are 'in the right', so you'll do it anyway.

It won't be you who pays the price though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

W+T said:


> i just dont get some folk, a dog barks, a cat makes a stupid hissing sound to say go away, whats the difference, its all a warning sound to go away.
> 
> Its folk lime you that make the DDA worse, christ somebody come to your house and a dog jumps up at you, you can get them done, but if a cat does which can be worse then nothing.
> 
> ...


I dont understand this post. Can someone translate for me please?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

stargren said:


> cat owners shold do the right thing and teach there cats to poop at home, not over other folks property, and dog owners just dont let there dogs attack anyone.


i have a cat tray in the house but my cats will not use it unless i am out for a long time or over night . so its not as easy to teach your cat to crap at home i'm afraid .[/QUOTE]

That's ok one of the other cat owners has said they will put up a post on how to teach your cat to use the litter box.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

W+T said:


> i just dont get some folk, a dog barks, a cat makes a stupid hissing sound to say go away, whats the difference, its all a warning sound to go away.
> 
> Its folk lime you that make the DDA worse, christ somebody come to your house and a dog jumps up at you, you can get them done, but if a cat does which can be worse then nothing.
> 
> ...


Is there any small chance you could retype the above with some recognised semblance of English because I would really like to reply to what you might be trying say. :001_smile:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

W+T said:


> i just dont get some folk, a dog barks, a cat makes a stupid hissing sound to say go away, whats the difference, its all a warning sound to go away.
> 
> Its folk lime you that make the DDA worse, christ somebody come to your house and a dog jumps up at you, you can get them done, but if a cat does which can be worse then nothing.
> 
> ...


Yet you are the one who spat your dummy out for people feeling threatened by your dog, and how you find it hard to socialise her with other dogs and people, but now you think it is perfectly fine to allow your dog to bark at people and don't care that people may feel threatened by it? Strange how people forget what they post....


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Is there any small chance you could retype the above with some recognised semblance of English because I would really like to reply to what you might be trying say. :001_smile:


You are cracking me up this evening. :lol:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

W+T said:


> OK i got fed up of reading th epost on this thread as its all ...well.......
> 
> If cat owners are so good and cats are so easy to train then teach them the do the stuff in there own home, if its that easy. Dog owners have to clean up and the likes.
> Whats wrong wit a barking dog, ******** that people are threatend by it, if some body came to my house and didnt like then go away and call me. If i was walking my Zig and somebody attacked me and Zig protected me, why not sod the DDA.
> ...


That's what I don't get, fair enough if I was getting my dog to bark and growl and all and sundry but I'm not. I've just taught her to bark and chase on command, so that if some 15 stone bloke comes looming after me when I'm on my own walking the dog and starts behaving in an alarming or unnerving manner, I can say "**** speak" and know she will bark which will hopefully let said 15 stone scary guy know I'm not quite as defenceless as it first appears. And no I don't see any problem with this, dogs have been guardians and protectors since man first kept them! And yes, sod the DDA, it wouldn't be much use if you were lying beat up or worse in a ditch would it just because you didn't let your dog bark to deter them.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

W+T said:


> OK i got fed up of reading th epost on this thread as its all ...well.......
> 
> *If cat owners are so good and cats are so easy to train then teach them the do the stuff in there own home*, if its that easy. Dog owners have to clean up and the likes.
> Whats wrong wit a barking dog, ******** that people are threatend by it, if some body came to my house and didnt like then go away and call me. If i was walking my Zig and somebody attacked me and Zig protected me, why not sod the DDA.
> ...


Generalisation much 

'If cat owners are so good'.... what does that even mean?

All _pet_ owners, should take responsibility for their own _pets_.

I could go into whats wrong with a barking dog - but the dog would have to be barking 24/7 and seriously disturbing my life before I would even consider it a nuisance.

Like everything, things need to be taken in context. I almost stepped on dog crap on the pavement today - I dont come on here saying 'if dog owners are so good and dogs so easy to train they should teach them to do the stuff in their own home' - I just roll my eyes, feel thankful I saw it in time and think 'well thats an inconsiderate selfish dog owner' - I dont think all dog owners are the same though.

And I see more dog owners not picking up after their dogs, than I see people who do pick up after their dogs - apparently if no-one else is around to see its OK to leave it there (they forget these houseboats have windows and people actually live on them!)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> That's what I don't get, fair enough if I was getting my dog to bark and growl and all and sundry but I'm not. I've just taught her to bark and chase on command, so that if some 15 stone bloke comes looming after me when I'm on my own walking the dog and starts behaving in an alarming or unnerving manner, I can say "**** speak" and know she will bark which will hopefully let said 15 stone scary guy know I'm not quite as defenceless as it first appears. And no I don't see any problem with this, dogs have been guardians and protectors since man first kept them! And yes, sod the DDA, it wouldn't be much use if you were lying beat up or worse in a ditch would it just because you didn't let your dog bark to deter them.


If you want protection hire a body guard......... Are you a qualified dog trainer then? You teach your dog to bark and chase? Carry an alarm your dog is your pet not your CP assignment....Ohhhhhh and guess what cats roamed free since man first domesticated them ....So that makes both okay then....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Generalisation much
> 
> 'If cat owners are so good'.... what does that even mean?
> 
> ...


I have to agree re dog owners, and I'm ashamed to say it. I took the two youngsters down to Langsett reservoir today for a good run, one pooped in the water, which I left, the other pooped on a fairly easy slope, which I picked and bagged to pop in the poop bin. What pee's me off, is the amount of dog [email protected] on or next to the path, it you can easily get to it, bag it and bin it. Fair enough if it's a stick and flick area, but make sure it's not left on the path where everyone walks, including kiddies.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

I was going to answer some but whats the point, if folk cant see sense in looking after there animal and cant be bothered.....and cant make a sentence from a few bad letters. 

god knows what they are like with there animals, Oh i can guess ignorant to others.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

W+T said:


> I was going to answer some but whats the point, if folk cant see sense in looking after there animal and cant be bothered.....and cant make a sentence from a few bad letters.
> 
> god knows what they are like with there animals, Oh i can guess ignorant to others.


I have a feeling this is your first dog  I sense it.....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> That's what I don't get, fair enough if I was getting my dog to bark and growl and all and sundry but I'm not. I've just taught her to bark and chase on command, so that if some 15 stone bloke comes looming after me when I'm on my own walking the dog and starts behaving in an alarming or unnerving manner, I can say "**** speak" and know she will bark which will hopefully let said 15 stone scary guy know I'm not quite as defenceless as it first appears. And no I don't see any problem with this, dogs have been guardians and protectors since man first kept them! And yes, sod the DDA, it wouldn't be much use if you were lying beat up or worse in a ditch would it just because you didn't let your dog bark to deter them.


This is exactly the point. "Sod the DDA". In other words, you won't be dictated to by the DDA.

Unfortunately, you're not above the law and under current DDA legislation, if someone feels threatened by your dog, he can be seized and held.

Again, it doesn't matter how YOU feel about the law, you, or rather your dog, will be treated as the law dictates.

Your attitude is arrogance in it's most dangerous form. "I don't agree with the DDA, so I'll ignore it". As I said before, it won't be you who pays the price.

Just grow up and recognise that the law applies to you and because you don't necessarily agree with it changes nothing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay... I don&#8217;t even know where to start. 

W+T, I&#8217;m sorry, but I really don&#8217;t understand your posts. Like I can&#8217;t comprehend what you are saying. 

Cruella, if some criminal is intent on harming you, your little collie barking or not is not going to make one bit of difference, and encouraging her to &#8220;defend&#8221; you will only result in her getting hurt or killed. Do you really want to pit your little untrained dog against a criminal who might have a weapon? 

Here&#8217;s the thing. Like I said, I have guardian breeds for a reason, but my dogs are not weapons, nor is it their job to protect me. It is my job to protect THEM.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Okay... I dont even know where to start.
> 
> W+T, Im sorry, but I really dont understand your posts. Like I cant comprehend what you are saying.
> 
> Cruella, if some criminal is intent on harming you, your little collie barking or not is not going to make one bit of difference, and encouraging her to defend you will only result in her getting hurt or killed. Do you really want to pit your little untrained dog against a criminal who might have a weapon?.


I honestly thought this thread was about cat cr4p and not posting cr4p

One just has to simply ask oneself if W+T and Cruella aren't one and the same characters.:confused1:


----------



## BelindaCarlisle (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness, my eyes, ears and nose are bleeding reading some of the posts on here. I have no words (that is a rare occurrence, believe me).


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I need some more ideas..
> 
> I'm 5.5 months pregnant and well and truly had enough of having to pick up stinking cat c**p from my garden (I do not have a cat these are neighbours / neighbourhood cats).
> 
> ...


I haven't read the whole thread so it has probably already been suggested, but you can buy lots of inexpensive deterrants like lion poo, or other stuff. You've probably tried googling cat deterrants, but just a thought. With your dog I am surprised they come in at all. I have never had strange cats in my garden because of the dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My last post was a gentle hint to get back on topic, in case anyone didn't recognise it.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I am going to test my theory of the deterrents around my garden may keep some of our cats inside the garden today. One cat is semi-feral so we shall see how it goes, and I shall let you know! I hate having the cats roam now ( I didn't even know it was a problem till this forum! How ignorant of me.) but it really is not feasible to keep them indoors at the moment. 

I feel sorry for those who have to put up with other cats. Luckily the neighbours around us do not mind our cats, (even give them fish scraps) but I do pick up any mess I see.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

We have a particularly brave, 3 legged cat, that sleeps in our garden (much to the dogs annoyance when he is locked in the house) - and despite the fact we do not allow Buster to use the garden as a toilet, am often annoyed by deposits in the garden when mowing the lawn. So will be interested to hear if any of these methods work!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd just like to say as a cat owner, I do utterly understand peoples frustrations I totally do, and I think it's unfair that people have to clean up after other peoples cats, I also hate cleaning up after other peoples dogs. I also have cats who are indoor cats with their own enclosed yard area, so my cats don't roam. I also feel sorry that Milliepoochie's thread got derailed, sad thing that happens in these threads is rather than people just offering advice, other less caring people start down the path of how it's acceptable to harm cats, the OP said in the start of this thread that she didn't want anything that caused harm to them and also said in the previous thread. She shouldn't have to pick up someone else's animals crap end of, but I personally get p'd off with threads like this , because even though don't let my cats roam and I don't agree with cats roaming, it annoys me and concerns me that so called "animal lovers" think it's acceptable to harm cats or for others to harm them. Some member on here have disgusted me in the threads about cats oh and certain breeds of dogs, and sizes of dogs animal lovers my butt. Threads like this are never going to end while because while I would normally be on the side of those who don't agree with cats roaming be they cat owners or not, I will always be on the side of the animal who people think it's okay to harm. I have no doubt there would be WWIII if someone posted about a stray dog and them wanting to harm it because it was annoying...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Meezey said:


> I'd just like to say as a cat owner, I do utterly understand peoples frustrations I totally do, and I think it's unfair that people have to clean up after other peoples cats, I also hate cleaning up after other peoples dogs. I also have cats who are indoor cats with their own enclosed yard area, so my cats don't roam. I also feel sorry that Milliepoochie's thread got derailed, sad thing that happens in there threads is rather than people just offering advice, other less caring people start down the path of how it's acceptable to harm cats, the OP said in the start of this thread that she didn't want anything that caused harm to them and also said in the previous thread. She shouldn't have to pick up someone else's animals crap end of, but I personally get p'd off with threads like this , because even though don't let my cats roam and I don't agree with cats roaming, it annoys me and concerns me that so called "animal lovers" think it's acceptable to harm cats or for others to harm them. Some member on here have disgusted me in the threads about cats oh and certain breeds of dogs, and sizes of dogs animal lovers my butt. Threads like this are never going to end while because while I would normally be on the side of those who don't agree with cats roaming be they cat owners or not, I will always be on the side of the animal who people think it's okay to harm. I have no doubt there would be WWIII if someone posted about a stray dog and them wanting to harm it because *it was annoying...*


But cats are annoying, many cat owners don't care where their cats are during the day or what they are doing. They just let them out and only call them back to feed them, the rest of the time they are going around terrifying the local wild life, cr*ping in gardens and wondering into other people homes. (Yes they do, a bl**dy cat from up the road still wonders in to our kitchen  one day Dillon will catch it.)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I have friends where the hubby has fought a long running battle with keeping the neighbourhood cats from 'using' their back and front garden. The only thing they have found to work reliably over the years is the decent quality ultrasonic motion sensitive squealer devices - the cats soon learn where they are and avoid them, so as long as the whole garden is covered, no cats enter.

Only downside is I can hear into the ultrasonic ranges, so I can hear 'em too when I visit!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> But cats are annoying, many cat owners don't care where their cats are during the day or what they are doing. They just let them out and only call them back to feed them, the rest of the time they are going around terrifying the local wild life, cr*ping in gardens and wondering into other people homes. (Yes they do, a bl**dy cat from up the road still wonders in to our kitchen  one day Dillon will catch it.)


Many dogs are annoying because of their irresponsible owners, I still wouldn't want to cause them harm. I'm sorry Happy Paws, you can package it up any way you want, but being annoying will never excuse in my eyes people purposely harming animals.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Can I just say, I haven't once said it was ok to harm cats, I just posted a suggestion for the op to try with the sticks, which does, according to those who've used it, work. I said my dog keeps them out by barking/ chasing them, which several others have said the same thing, and that if a cat gets caught by a dog in its own garden, then its unfortunate but fair game. Which it is, because if it wasn't in the dog's garden, the dog wouldn't have had it there to catch. I agree that their annoying, kill wildlife and shouldn't be allowed to wander to just crap in anyone's yard, (imagine the uproar if people let their dogs do that), but I never suggested or said ok to harming them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Can I just say, I haven't once said it was ok to harm cats, I just posted a suggestion for the op to try with the sticks, which does, according to those who've used it, work. I said my dog keeps them out by barking/ chasing them, which several others have said the same thing, and that if a cat gets caught by a dog in its own garden, then its unfortunate but fair game. Which it is, because if it wasn't in the dog's garden, the dog wouldn't have had it there to catch. But I never suggested or said ok to harming them.


No of course you didn't, difference being you taught you dog to chase them, and consider it fair game if she catches them.



> Originally Posted by labradrk View Post
> Because that is a really safe idea for the humans, dogs and passing wildlife as well as the cats.....
> 
> As long as it works, what does it matter?"


You had it pointed out the your idea wasn't safe, and would cause harm and your response?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Many dogs are annoying because of their irresponsible owners, I still wouldn't want to cause them harm. I'm sorry Happy Paws, you can package it up any way you want, but being annoying will never excuse in my eyes people *purposely harming animals.*


Have I ever said I would purposely hurt one, things go though my mind mind when I see the bl**dy things cr*ping in my garden or ripping the bin bags open on bin day, but would never hurt one as much as I dislike them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Have I ever said I would purposely hurt one, things go though my mind mind when I see the bl**dy things cr*ping in my garden or ripping the bin bags open on bin day, but would never hurt one as much as I dislike them.


As I said in this thread and the last thread, I don't agree with cats roaming, I don't allow my own to roam I don't think it's safe for them nor is it fair to other people, so I do understand it, again I don't and won't ever understand anyone who sets out with the intent to harm them, no matter how annoying they are and some people seem to think it's perfectly acceptable..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> But cats are annoying, many cat owners don't care where their cats are during the day or what they are doing. They just let them out and only call them back to feed them, the rest of the time they are going around terrifying the local wild life, cr*ping in gardens and wondering into other people homes. (Yes they do, a bl**dy cat from up the road still wonders in to our kitchen  one day Dillon will catch it.)


I live in an area where people not only let their cats roam, they let their dogs roam too. 
Roaming cats are annoying, Meezeys post never said they werent. 
Roaming dogs are also highly annoying. We deal with them every single day on our morning run, and believe me, its no walk in the park dealing with loose, ownerless dogs.

The point is, just because its annoying (to say the least) to deal with loose animals, it doesnt make it okay to be cruel to that animal, wish harm on that animal, or applaud others who harm the animal.

If a stray shows up on our property my dogs will chase it off. I call my dogs off and let the animal escape. When a loose dog approaches while were out walking, yes, I shoo them off, but Im not going to deliberately send my dogs after him to teach him a lesson or any other nonsense that goes above and beyond simple deterrence. 
Not only would that endanger my own dogs, but its plain old unkind. Im an animal lover, why would I want to be unkind to an animal who already drew the short stick in life?
It's not the animals fault their owners are irresponsible nitwits. The least we can do is be as kind as possible in our dealings with them.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> No of course you didn't, difference being you taught you dog to chase them, and consider it fair game if she catches them.
> 
> You had it pointed out the your idea wasn't safe, and would cause harm and your response?


It is fair game though, in the same way if a fox got into a farmyard and the dog caught it, yes its unfortunate, but that's what a dog is going to do. I didn't actually teach her to chase them, I taught her to chase on command and can use it to send her after one if I see it, I _do not_ under any circumstances want a cat in the garden, I've got a rabbit and rodent shed, my priority is keeping them safe, if getting the dog to scare a cat away by running at it a bit and barking achieves that so be it. Barking never harmed anyone, but it's highly effective so why not use it if it keep cats out?

My response to that idea was to keep people and dogs away from that area for a bit until it's done the job. Works and no harm done.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Meezey said:


> As I said in this thread and the last thread, I don't agree with cats roaming, I don't allow my own to roam I don't think it's safe for them nor is it fair to other people, so I do understand it, again* I don't and won't ever understand anyone who sets out with the intent to harm them, no matter how annoying they are and some people seem to think it's perfectly acceptable..*


*I never say it was*


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> It is fair game though, in the same way if a fox got into a farmyard and the dog caught it, yes its unfortunate, but that's what a dog is going to do. I didn't actually teach her to chase them, I taught her to chase on command and can use it to send her after one if I see it, I _do not_ under any circumstances want a cat in the garden, I've got a rabbit and rodent shed, my priority is keeping them safe, if getting the dog to scare a cat away by running at it a bit and barking achieves that so be it. Barking never harmed anyone, but it's highly effective so why not use it if it keep cats out?
> 
> My response to that idea was to keep people and dogs away from that area for a bit until it's done the job. Works and no harm done.


No your response to it was it when pointed out is was dangerous was if it works who cares.

Do me a favour if you are so adamant about your thoughts and actions on things stick to them rather than changing them half way through.

So now it's running at it? Showing your lack of skills in dog training there hence why training dogs to chase and bark at people is a bit dangerous..


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> *I never say it was*


Happy Paws I don't know why your doing an angry face at me, if you quote me I will respond to you directly? Where have I in any of my post directly said anything about you?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> It is fair game though, in the same way if a fox got into a farmyard and the dog caught it, yes its unfortunate, but that's what a dog is going to do. I didn't actually teach her to chase them, I taught her to chase on command and can use it to send her after one if I see it, I _do not_ under any circumstances want a cat in the garden, I've got a rabbit and rodent shed, my priority is keeping them safe, if getting the dog to scare a cat away by running at it a bit and barking achieves that so be it. Barking never harmed anyone, but it's highly effective so why not use it if it keep cats out?
> 
> My response to that idea was to keep people and dogs away from that area for a bit until it's done the job. Works and no harm done.


Oh my oh my oh my... I think I have just sussed who you are.. Were you not banned?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How is this thread still going ut:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> How is this thread still going ut:


Coz people are posting on it, isnt' that how it normally works.. :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> It is fair game though, in the same way if a fox got into a farmyard and the dog caught it, yes its unfortunate, but that's what a dog is going to do. I didn't actually teach her to chase them, I taught her to chase on command and can use it to send her after one if I see it, I _do not_ under any circumstances want a cat in the garden, I've got a rabbit and rodent shed, my priority is keeping them safe, if getting the dog to scare a cat away by running at it a bit and barking achieves that so be it. Barking never harmed anyone, but it's highly effective so why not use it if it keep cats out?


Maybe Im being dense here, but if the idea is to scare the cats off by having your dog bark at them, why dont YOU run out there and bang a few pots or something? If youre already sending the dog on purpose, why not just send yourself instead?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> No your response to it was it when pointed out is was dangerous was if it works who cares.
> 
> Do me a favour if you are so adamant about your thoughts and actions on things stick to them rather than changing them half way through.
> 
> So now it's running at it? Showing your lack of skills in dog training there hence why training dogs to chase and bark at people is a bit dangerous..


Running after/at chasing, same thing, I just used different words so I'm not putting the same thing over and over. Variety is the spice if life and all that. And yes I did say if it works who cares, I also said to keep the people and dogs from the place for a while. So no changes here.



ouesi said:


> Maybe Im being dense here, but if the idea is to scare the cats off by having your dog bark at them, why dont YOU run out there and bang a few pots or something? If youre already sending the dog on purpose, why not just send yourself instead?


A dog is more effective than a human?:001_unsure: Why would it run away at the sight of a person?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> A dog is more effective than a human?:001_unsure: Why would it run away at the sight of a person?


Because youre banging pots as you run.
If the cat doesnt run from you, catch it and turn it in as a stray.



Meezey said:


> Oh my oh my oh my... I think I have just sussed who you are.. Were you not banned?


Yep... old user name was wobbles I believe


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Oh my oh my oh my... I think I have just sussed who you are.. Were you not banned?


Well done, have a cookie. Meezey, I've never done anything to you (as far as I'm aware), so why are are you going on about things from ages back? What does it matter? I'm not here to cause trouble. Plenty of others do it. That water has gone so far under the bridge its in the sea by now. As the Beatles sang, let it be.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well done, have a cookie. Meezey, I've never done anything to you (as far as I'm aware), so why are are you going on about things from ages back? What does it matter? I'm not here to cause trouble. Plenty of others do it. That water has gone so far under the bridge its in the sea by now. As the Beatles sang, let it be.


No you are banned your username was banned, and you still have the same attitude you had last time you were here, your attitude, your pets kinda gave it away...

Not here to cause trouble.......... Really have a look at your posts and the responses..

There was a reason you were banned...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just don't come running here Cruella, or whoever, when your dog is seriously injured from a cat forced to defend itself!  You're willingly putting your dog into that situation, so you should be prepared for the potential risks/harm your dog is facing too.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> No you are banned your username was banned, and you still have the same attitude you had last time you were here, your attitude, your pets kinda gave it away...
> 
> Not here to cause trouble.......... Really have a look at your posts and the responses..
> 
> There was a reason you were banned...


I haven't said anything others haven't said so I don't know why your getting at me for it. I told you, I can here for help out of desperation, I'm simply passing the time until I can add some progress to that thread. Of course someone would have the same thoughts/attitude, unless they've had a personality transplant their hardly going to be different are they?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I haven't said anything others haven't said so I don't know why your getting at me for it. I told you, I can here for help out of desperation, I'm simply passing the time until I can add some progress to that thread. Of course someone would have the same thoughts/attitude, unless they've had a personality transplant their hardly going to be different are they?


Yet your not here to cause trouble, but can't help stirring it? You should of considered the help you could of got here before, you didn't and as I said you were banned for a reason. If yo'd of just waited to get help and responses you might of been fine, but instead you can't help yourself stirring... AGAIN.......


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Just don't come running here Cruella, or whoever, when your dog is seriously injured from a cat forced to defend itself!  You're willingly putting your dog into that situation, so you should be prepared for the potential risks/harm your dog is facing too.


I'm not that stupid. I'd never let her actually catch one incase she gets clawed in the face. She's a deterant, that's all.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Yet your not here to cause trouble? You should of considered the help you could of got here before, you didn't and as I said you were banned for a reason.


I didn't have the problem until three weeks ago, I didn't need any help before then. I only came on here because it was the only place that I knew of that might be able to help. No ulterior motive.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I didn't have the problem until three weeks ago, I didn't need any help before then. I only came on here because it was the only place that I knew of that might be able to help. No ulterior motive.


Totally ignoring the fact you had been banned?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I'm not that stupid. I'd never let her actually catch one incase she gets clawed in the face. She's a deterant, that's all.


It's not about being stupid or not. Unless you're running directly behind your dog when sending her out to 'chase' cats, then how would you be there to stop her catching one? A dog doesn't even have to catch a cat to receive serious damage. A cat simply cornered will defend itself with some ferocity!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Yet your not here to cause trouble, but can't help stirring it? You should of considered the help you could of got here before, you didn't and as I said you were banned for a reason. If yo'd of just waited to get help and responses you might of been fine, but instead you can't help yourself stirring... AGAIN.......


Fine. I'll stay on the thread I want help with. Sorry for thinking people would be more forgiving and want a conversation. I'm going back to my thread and once I've got the issue sorted, I won't come back here again. I wasn't stirring though, whatever you may think, just giving an opinion like everyone else.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> It's not about being stupid or not. Unless you're running directly behind your dog when sending her out to 'chase' cats, then how would you be there to stop her catching one? A dog doesn't even have to catch a cat to receive serious damage. A cat simply cornered will defend itself with some ferocity!


I do run with her to make sure she doesn't catch one.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank goodness I live somewhere quiet with lovely animal loving neighbours. I look at my two and hope they never come across some of you 

This thread has made me feel genuinely sad, I honestly can't get my head around such passionate dog lovers having such hate in their hearts for cats....I love and respect all animals :frown5:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Fine. I'll stay on the thread I want help with. Sorry for thinking people would be more forgiving and want a conversation. I'm going back to my thread and once I've got the issue sorted, I won't come back here again. I wasn't stirring though, whatever you may think, just giving an opinion like everyone else.


You are utterly missing the point aren't you? You were banned, not for a day not for a week, banned full stop.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well done, have a cookie. Meezey, I've never done anything to you (as far as I'm aware), so why are are you going on about things from ages back? What does it matter? I'm not here to cause trouble. Plenty of others do it. That water has gone so far under the bridge its in the sea by now. As the Beatles sang, let it be.


You're not here to cause trouble?

You seem to be causing plenty on the 'Illegals' thread.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meezey - what have you done to me??? 

I showed the OH the clip of the cat you posted up that was doing agility. 

He has been sending me links to rescue kittens whole morning... 


I have to admit though.. some of them were rather cute. :blushing:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> Meezey - what have you done to me???
> 
> I showed the OH the clip of the cat you posted up that was doing agility.
> 
> ...


Cats are so easy to train, go on 

Get a Siamese best of both worlds, look like cats act like dogs, super intelligent..

Look how clever Seb looks :ihih:



Heheheheeh bless his handsome wee face


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

LOLcats said:


> Thank goodness I live somewhere quiet with lovely animal loving neighbours. I look at my two and hope they never come across some of you
> 
> This thread has made me feel genuinely sad, I honestly can't get my head around such passionate dog lovers having such hate in their hearts for cats....I love and respect all animals :frown5:


My thoughts too. I wont come back to this thread now as some of the opinions are not too nice 

Back to cat chat for me where its all nice and fluffy


----------

